# Zitadelle zu leicht? (10ner)



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wir waren gestern zum 1. mal in der Zitadelle 10ner und  waren ein wenig überrascht. Der 1. Boss fiel im 2. Try, der 2. Boss im 2. Try und der Luftschiffkampf war sogar im 1. Try am Ende. Zwar waren wir super glücklich und stolz auf uns, trotzdem blieb ein fader Beigeschmack.

Wir sind keine IMBA Raidgilde und unser Equip ist, sagen wir mal auf PDK 10 Niveau. Für Ulduar haben wir gute 7 Monate gebraucht um den Laden clear zu bekommen (Algalon steht noch) und Bosse wie Klingenschuppe haben damals für viele whipes gesorgt.

Angeblich sollte die Zitadelle schwer beginnen und mit der Zeit durch einen globalen Stärkungszauber dann leichter werden. Aufgefallen ist uns lediglich ein debuff der den Tanks das Ausweichen um 20% reduziert. Also nicht wirklich sehr schlimm.

Für mich schaut es so aus, das der Laden über kurz oder lang ein riesen Equipsupermarkt wird an dem sich jeder bedienen kann wenn er Bedarf hat. Herausforderungen wie in Ulduar oder auch anfänglich in PDK fehlen hier. Irgendwie haben wir erwartet, das man mal wieder erst ein paarmal am den Bossen whiped bis man dann den einen oder anderen legt. Selbst die Lebensbalken der Bosse dort liegen unter Ulduar niveau. Alles sehr sehr merkwürdig.

Was ist da nur los?

EDIT FÜR ALLE FLAMER. Nu ist der Flügel clear und auch der ach so harte 4. Boss ist im 3. Try gefallen. Ich persönlich meine der war zu leicht. Beweise im Arsenal unter Implied Norgannon oder die Königsgarde Norgannon

Gruß Gohaar


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. Dezember 2009)

haha - selten so gelacht

du hast 1 wing gesehen und willst jetzt ein Urteil abgeben?
ich zähl hier gerne mal einige Fakten auf:
- der 1ste Wing soll der einfachste sein
- ICC NH ist knackiger als PDK aber einfacher als Ulduar (wo ja schon sehr schnell ein Nerf kam)
- die Bosse haben echtes Heroic-Potential
- Wing 2-4 haben jeweils 1-2 Bosse mit Trybegrenzung

kann dein Geheule nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich find den Patch inkl. Raid sehr gelungen und für mich ist es endlich mal wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung


----------



## Vesir (14. Dezember 2009)

na ja wir hatten schon unsere props bis sich die gruppe eingespielt hatte .

Denke aber das es auch darauf ankommt welche klassen mann dabei hat wie jeder seinen char spielt und so , equip ist nicht alles und da auch die guides schnell raus wahren ist es klar das die ersten bosse schnell down gehen .


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> haha - selten so gelacht
> 
> du hast 1 wing gesehen und willst jetzt ein Urteil abgeben?
> ich zähl hier gerne mal einige Fakten auf:
> ...



sry ich heule nicht. Ich habe lediglich gefragt ob ich mit meinem Empfinden recht habe oder nicht. Hättest Du jetzt das geflame weg gelassen, hättest Du eine sachliche und Informative Antwort zu dem Thema gegeben. Ich lese also nur mal das "Sachliche" raus und freu mich somit auf den nächsten Flügel.

Ich habe nie geschrieben das der Patch dum oder sonst was ist. Bitte einfach mal sachlich bleiben. Danke xD


----------



## WoWler24692 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sein, wir haben noch nichtmal den ersten Boss gepackt. Wir habens ca. ne Stunde in der Instanz probiert und hatten Anfangs Probleme mit dem Trash, der erste Raum hat uns 2 Wipes gekostet da zuviel geaddet wurde und unser Druidentank dank dem Debuff so derbe gefressen hat... Dadurch das 2 Leute überraschend wegmussten hatten wir nur 2 Trys am Boss die auf 60 bzw beim zweiten Try auf 38% endeten. Ich finde die Instanz auf jedenfall besser als PdK weil man sich mal wieder anstrengen muss und konzentriert spielen muss, nich wie PdK10...

Edit: Unsere Raidmember besitzen Items die PdK und niedriger sind, aber auch einige PdoK Items.


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich empfand es als ganz und garnicht leicht, lediglich der Luftschiffkampf ist vom Prinzip her recht simpel.
Bei Mark'Gar brauchten die Tanks ein wenig Einspielzeit, Todeswisper hat uns enorm geärgert, wobei wir da jetzt auch endlich eine für uns gute Taktik gefunden haben und Deathbringer Saurfang ist meiner Meinung nach der schwerste in dem Flügel.

Gerade zum Ende hin, wenn er seine Raserei bekommt, ist mehr als 1 Mal kaum gegenheilbar, und es ist auch nicht besonders leicht seine Blutpunkte unten zu halten.

Ich empfinde es also nicht als zu einfach, und wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe habt ihr den Flügel ja noch garnicht clear.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Dezember 2009)

> Zitadelle zu leicht? (10ner)



Sorry, aber könnt ihr nicht einfach mal bitte euren Mund halten? Meine Güte.


----------



## Natar (14. Dezember 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sorry, aber könnt ihr nicht einfach mal bitte euren Mund halten? Meine Güte.



sonst hackt es oder?
er darf ja wohl seine meinung äussern


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sein, wir haben noch nichtmal den ersten Boss gepackt. Wir habens ca. ne Stunde in der Instanz probiert und hatten Anfangs Probleme mit dem Trash, der erste Raum hat uns 2 Wipes gekostet da zuviel geaddet wurde und unser Druidentank dank dem Debuff so derbe gefressen hat... Dadurch das 2 Leute überraschend wegmussten hatten wir nur 2 Trys am Boss die auf 60 bzw beim zweiten Try auf 38% endeten. Ich finde die Instanz auf jedenfall besser als PdK weil man sich mal wieder anstrengen muss und konzentriert spielen muss, nich wie PdK10...
> 
> Edit: Unsere Raidmember besitzen Items die PdK und niedriger sind, aber auch einige PdoK Items.



Also der Trash hat bei uns auch für Überaschungen gesorgt. Den finde ich wirklich wieder gelungen. Aber eventuell ist es ja wirklich so wie Skeletkrieger oben mehr unsachlich geantwortet hat und dieser erste Flügel ist wirklich nur easy und das Harte kommt dann noch.

Zumindest kann ich mich an keine Instanz erinnern, zu der auf unserem Server nach so kurzer Zeit so viele Gilden "clear" gemeldet haben. Selbst der 1. Boss PDK hat damals ein wenig länger gedauert.

Ach ja und bevor das wieder jemand falsch liest. Wir die Königsgarde Norgannon haben den ersten Flügel nicht clear, sondern nur die 1. 3 Bosse. Endboss kommt Heute Abend. (hoffe ich)


----------



## WoWler24692 (14. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> sonst hackt es oder?
> er darf ja wohl seine meinung äussern



Natürlich darf jeder seine Meinung äußern, aber je mehr hier schon wieder rumwhinen, desto schneller kommt nen nerf und ich denke nicht das wir das atm brauchen^^ Ich find das bisher gut so, ist wenigstens mal wieder ne Herausforderung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sorry, aber könnt ihr nicht einfach mal bitte euren Mund halten? Meine Güte.



Sorry wenn ich immer wieder Blauäugig in Foren gehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich dachte immer die sind zum Diskutieren und zum austausch von Meinungen. Das sie dann doch nur da sind um zu stänkern, flamen und beschimpfen war mir wiedermal entfallen. Ich bitte nochmal um entschuldigung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann im Moment nur für 25er sprechen, da haben die Jungs uns schon erst mal zum schwitzen 
gebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal sehen, was im 10er geht.

Zu leicht ?  Sag ich dir morgen.

An sich, finde ich den Patch gelungen.

Vor allem die 5er sind echt nett. Nicht nur wegen der Tatsache das es was neues ist.
Nein in der Grube und den HdR (Nein, das ist nicht "Herr der Ringe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist
wirklich Movement und Taktik gefordert. Vor allem der Gifttyp ist echt witzig. 

Aber die Frage an sich *provoziert* wieder zu Flames - also eigentlich Unsinnig.


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf jeder seine Meinung äußern, aber je mehr hier schon wieder rumwhinen, desto schneller kommt nen nerf und ich denke nicht das wir das atm brauchen^^ Ich find das bisher gut so, ist wenigstens mal wieder ne Herausforderung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist es nicht so das Blizz bisher Dinge genervt hat die zu schwer waren? Ich glaub nicht das sie in eine andere Richtung nerven werden. Wenn dann nennt sich das Patch und ein Level 60 Gegner wird auf Level 80 Niveau gesetzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turkod (14. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren gestern zum 1. mal in der Zitadelle 10ner und  waren ein wenig überrascht. Der 1. Boss fiel im 2. Try, der 2. Boss im 2. Try und der Luftschiffkampf war sogar im 1. Try am Ende. Zwar waren wir super glücklich und stolz auf uns, trotzdem blieb ein fader Beigeschmack.



Habt ihr Guides gelesen oder habt ihr euch die Taktiken selber überlegt?


----------



## Natar (14. Dezember 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf jeder seine Meinung äußern, aber je mehr hier schon wieder rumwhinen, desto schneller kommt nen nerf und ich denke nicht das wir das atm brauchen^^ Ich find das bisher gut so, ist wenigstens mal wieder ne Herausforderung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er sagt es sei zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich kann im Moment nur für 25er sprechen, da haben die Jungs uns schon erst mal zum schwitzen
> gebracht.
> 
> 
> ...



Jup ansich finde ich den Patch auch stimmig und die Story sowie die Atmosphäre ist klasse. Ich habe ja auch nie was anderes geschrieben oder? Die Frage war doch nur, wie Ihr die neue Instanz vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her empfindet und mehr nicht.


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Turkod schrieb:


> Habt ihr Guides gelesen oder habt ihr euch die Taktiken selber überlegt?



Beim Trash haben wir selbst gelernt und bei den Bossen, die aktuellen Guides genutzt. Das haben wir aber auch in Ulduar und in PDK und haben dort trotzdem länger gebraucht um die Bosse zu legen.


----------



## Dreidan (14. Dezember 2009)

Jeden Tag ein neuer "Raid xyz zu einfach" Thread, ich kanns balb nicht mehr hören. Ist ja fast schon wie das obligatorische *first* Geschreibe von jedem zweiten Deppen. Blizzard sagt es immer wieder, jeder soll alle Raids sehen und auch clearen können. Alle die mehr wollen können den heroischen Modus machen und bekommen dort ihre Herausforderung.

Also einfach mal die Füße still halten und die normale Version cleaern, bissel equip farmen und dann ab in die HC Version.

Unglaublich, hauptsache mal über etwas gejammert.


----------



## Senkarios (14. Dezember 2009)

Mal abgesehen von den (naja sagen wir) "beschränkten" Antworten mancher hier...

....zuerst gz an den TE (eure Gilde) das ihr auch schon bei Saurfang seid.

Für den ersten Boss mussten bei unserer Gilde schon ein paar Try's herhalten.
So an die 15 wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Für den zweiten (Lady) -> 4 Trys

Für den dritten (Luftschiff) -> 2 Trys

Saurfang -> 15 Try's und noch nicht down.

Ich möchte mich meinem Vorposter anschliessen und auch "klagen" das es schon Skill und Ausdauer braucht diese "Blutdingens" so gut wie möglich unten zu halten und das Mal hat es auch in sich.

Wir hatten ihn einmal nur noch auf knappen 5 Prozent. Nur leider leider wurden wir dann alle irgendwie bissl "fickrig" und habens verkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber heut sollt er liegen ... also geplant wär es zumindest *höhö*

Lg
Tha
Senki

P.s. Sry für den Kraftausdruck.....aber er umschreibt am besten wie es uns gegangen ist als wir nur noch ein bizzi von seinem grünen Blaken sahen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.P.s. Will nur klarstellen das mein "klagen" als positiv gemeint ist das es eben nicht eine "Easy to go" Ini ist. Wie letztens in einer Umfrage hier auf Buffed empfinde ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad der neuen Ini's für angemessen, ergo genau richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMilchmann (14. Dezember 2009)

erster wing nonh icc = pille palle für ulduar hm und pdok raider, genauso wie es sein muss
erster wing hero icc = (schätzungsweise) um einiges schwerer...genauso wie es sein muss

nach lesen einiger postings kristallisiert sich heraus das viele grps im nonh wing von icc starke probleme haben....genauso muss dat...da is nix zu einfach.....die encounter sind genauso wie sie sein müssen


----------



## Potpotom (14. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die sind zum Diskutieren und zum austausch von Meinungen. Das sie dann doch nur da sind um zu stänkern, flamen und beschimpfen war mir wiedermal entfallen. Ich bitte nochmal um entschuldigung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast völlig Recht... aber du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass dieses Rumgeflenne wie "wäääh, Blizz macht alles zu leicht" eine Diskussionsgrundlage sein soll oder?

Nach jeder neuen Instanz, jedem neuen Schlachtzug der selbe Mist - zum kotzen.



> sonst hackt es oder?


Bin eher Stadtmensch... hier hackt nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McLucas79 (14. Dezember 2009)

Naja was nicht kann ja noch werden. 

Die Bosse an sich gingen eigentlich, waren aber auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Mit ner eingespielten Grp geht das relativ fix. Was mich überrascht hat war der Trash der ganz schön reingehauen hat. 

Der 4te Boss im 1 Flügel steigt dann schon ein wenig im Schwierigkeitsgrad und geht nicht mehr ganz so fix. Ich bin ja mal gespannt was da noch so kommt. Auf jeden Fall macht es ne Menge Spass. Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad an sich kann man denke ich nur was sagen wenn alles Freigeschaltet ist.

Grüße


----------



## Benjamin79 (14. Dezember 2009)

*Hallo @ all oder was weis ich  :-)
*


*Einfach nicht einfach  ist doch eingendlich egal* .

Es gib Spieler die in RL Arbeiten.Das die soger t9 Set für marken gib ist auch 100%.
Selber mus mann niemanden beweisen im Game-DPS hin oder da  mein Schw... ist kleiner als von andere.

Egal was gemacht wurden ist ..

Als Tank gehe ich 30 HC inis und rocke alle weg. Da von kommt ein spinner und sag ich sollte doch alles CD halten ..Bekomme zu viel schaden ..*Was für ein fauler heiler*.

Gestern ICC 10ner   intresant ist es .. da konnten auf einmal alle gestern *sterben*. Warum  sterben die gerne????

Über eine beurteilung zu ICC kann ich nicht machen  nur weil alles einmal Clear ist.Sage mal so es war GLÜCK.

Andere Random gruppe werd es pasieren  das man die ICC 10ner nicht Clear bekommt.
Und auch schade das einiege nur am flammen sind wie alles einfach ist geschweige gewurden..

Mit freundlichen Gruß

Falmmmmmmm :-)


Ps: Rechtschreibung ist zur belustiegung nichts anderes.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Beim Trash haben wir selbst gelernt und bei den Bossen, die aktuellen Guides genutzt. Das haben wir aber auch in Ulduar und in PDK und haben dort trotzdem länger gebraucht um die Bosse zu legen.


Alles klar...


----------



## Natar (14. Dezember 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> lol
> 
> Alles klar...



welche gilde geht ohne tipps an neue bosse? :O
ist ja mittlerweile standard


----------



## Chrumbar (14. Dezember 2009)

Also wir waren gestern im 10er drin und haben auch alle Bosse im First gelegt. Gut, zumindest die ersten 3 kannten wir von Mittwoch aus'm 25er, davon hatten wir Mark'gar und Todeswisper auch down. Von daher waren uns sowohl die reine Taktikerklärung sowie auch die praktische Taktik zumindest bis zum Luftschiff bekannt (arge Lags haben uns da weiteren Erfolg versaut).

Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass wir PdOK 10er mit 50 Trys clear hatten und insgesamt mit 245er-equip reingegangen sind. Wenn man nun bedenkt, dass der 10er ja an Equip des vorigen 10ers (demnach hauptsächlich 232) angepasst ist, hatten wir also für die neue Situation besseres Equip als erwartet.

Soll heißen, mit reinem 10er Equip (und damit weniger DPS, HPS, HP- und Manapool etc.) könnte auch der erste Wing und der Trash etwas interessanter sein.

Dennoch glaube ich auch, dass es nur der erste Flügel war und die restlichen (spätestens mit den begrenzten Trys für die HMs) noch wesentlich interessanter und härter werden.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Jeden Tag ein neuer "Raid xyz zu einfach" Thread, ich kanns balb nicht mehr hören. Ist ja wast schon wie das obligatorische *first* Geschreibe von jedem zweiten Deppen. Blizzard sagt es immer wieder, jeder soll alle Raids sehen und auch clearen können. Alle die mehr wollen können den heroischen Modus machen und bekommen dort ihre Herausforderung.
> 
> Also einfach mal die Füße still halten und die normale Version cleaern, bissel equip farmen und dann ab in die HC Version.
> 
> Unglaublich, hauptsache mal über etwas gejammert.



hmmm auch hier blende ich das geflame aus und ziehe die Infos raus. Dann freuen wir uns mal auf den Heroischen Modus.

So und nun Flame ich mal (scheint hier Standart oder Pflicht zu sein) Kann es sein, das Blizz das Spiel wegen Euch Flamer und Meckersäcke so weich macht? Ich denke Ihr werdet nicht nur hier rum flamen sondern wohl auch in den Blizz Foren oder?

Dann sag ich mal Danke im Namen aller.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Flame aus*


----------



## Potpotom (14. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> welche gilde geht ohne tipps an neue bosse? :O
> ist ja mittlerweile standard


Standard bei vielen... vielen davon ist es dann auch zu leicht. Passt schon.

Sich erst die "Lösung" anschauen, dann völlig überraschend ^^ siegen und sich im Anschluss über die mangelnde Härte beschweren ist echt ein Kracher - nach jedem Patch aufs Neue.

Aber gut, bin raus hier... viel Spass noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich auf den ersten solchen Thread gewartet habe.
Und er provoziert Flames deswegen, weil in den Wochen vor dem Patch an die 100 Threads da waren die endlich anspruchsvolleren Content gefordert haben.
Blizzard ist mit 3.3 dieser Forderung nachgekommen. Das zeigt alleine, dass man den ersten Wing noch nicht durch die Bank clear hat.

Für fortgeschrittene ist es wohl eher an der unteren Grenze was die Herausforderung angeht. Normal soll aber auch nicht schwer sein. Sonst würde es schwer heissen.

BTT: ein Urteil ist (wie ich in der ersten Antwort festhielt) verfrüht und dem TE muss bewusst sein, dass dieser Thread
1) Flames provoziert
2) sehr stark nach Mimimi tönt (alleine der Titel)
3) die Reaktionen hier deutlich ausfallen (teils zu deutlich) - wegen der Vorgeschichte pre 3.3
4) sehr Diffuse Antworten wie die von Benjamin kommen der wohl gerne mit Fingerfarben schreibt...

PS: ja Anmerkung 4 war ein gewollter Flame


----------



## Dexron (14. Dezember 2009)

ich mags auch lieber ohne flamen...

...ich finde es erstmal:

- gelungen - von optik her
- intressant - vom movement her
- sicher knackig hart - für leute die nicht 245er sind und/oder pdok & HM gewohnt sind
- überraschend - das der trash mal richtig schaden machen kann
- taktiken - etwa dem grad an pdk angelehnt sind, und wer ulduarHM macht und kennt wird es leicht finden
- spannend - wie die hero variante sich darstellen wird
- erschreckend - das man mit dem raketenpack auch glatt neben dem schiff landen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bitte bitte fallnetze - nach nerf schrei!!!) *ironie off*


fazit für die ersten 4 bosse:
zu leicht für pdok´ler, knackig für sicherlich den großteil aller wow´ler

8 von 10 sternen (wenn man mal so will)

mfg


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. Dezember 2009)

Klar ist es zu leicht. Da zum ersten:



Gohaar schrieb:


> ...und bei den Bossen, die aktuellen Guides genutzt.



keiner mehr selber denken mag und die Bosse ohne die Hilfe durch Guides legen mag.

2. Durch solchen Mist wie Omen und DMG(P)-Meter, auch keiner mehr sich darüber gedanken machen muss ob er dem Tank die Aggro klaut.

3. Durch das TS man überhaupt nicht mehr denken braucht, weil einem der Raidleiter schon zuruft auf wen man schießen/zaubern/hauen soll.

Spiel einfach mal ohne diese ganzen Hilfsmittel, dann hast du mehr vom Spiel und es ist auch nicht zu einfach...


----------



## Genomchen (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich war die ID auch ICC 10er und das Random. Wir sind bis Saurefang gekommen, bei dem ich nach dem 2ten Try weg musste. Der Rest aber vorher war nach einer Stunde down und ich empfand die Ini als extrem einfach. Die Bosse machen zwar Spass, aber ich empfand sie als recht simpel, zumal der incoming dmg gefühlt deutlich geringer ist, als in den Raids davor. Oder aber ich bin einfach overequipped für die ersten Bosse und werde meine Herausforderung im späteren ICC Verlauf finden.
Habe Saurefang ned gelegt in der ID, aber ein kleiner Tip: die Energie von Saurefang lädt sich nur auf, wenn die beiden spawnenden Viecher Schaden am Raid machen (habe ich jedenfalls so mitbekommen). Stellt nen Jäger oder DK ab, der die Viecher in - im Falles des DKs - in Eisketten legt bzw nen Jäger, der die beiden Viecher kittet. Wenn man es nun schafft die Viecher zu killen, ohne das die jemanden ankloppen, dann dauert es Recht lang, bis Saurefang seine Energie zusammen hat. Noch besser ist, ihr lasst den von nem DK tanken, der sobald die 2 spawnen kurz auf die schwenkt, Eisketten auf die setzt und der Rest die schnell weghittet. Hätte bei uns so geklappt, aber wie gesagt musste ich leider weg und konnte ihn nicht mitkillen.


----------



## Düstermond (14. Dezember 2009)

Für Random-Gruppen ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig.
Für eine Stammgruppe ist es aber viel zu leicht. Nervig ist, dass man ja nicht direkt Heroic spielen kann, sondern erst noch mind. 2 Monate warten muss.
Würde das möglich sein, würden wahrscheinlich weniger Spieler meckern.


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich auf den ersten solchen Thread gewartet habe.
> Und er provoziert Flames deswegen, weil in den Wochen vor dem Patch an die 100 Threads da waren die endlich anspruchsvolleren Content gefordert haben.
> Blizzard ist mit 3.3 dieser Forderung nachgekommen. Das zeigt alleine, dass man den ersten Wing noch nicht durch die Bank clear hat.
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Antwort. Das ist jetz eine Diskusion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Trotzdem denke ich das ein: Zitadelle zu leicht? Nur eine Frage ist. Genauso wie: CDU ne gute Regierungspartei? Ein Mimimi wäre es eher gewesen wenn ich geschrieben hätte: Zitadelle viel zu leicht!!! Und selbst dann hätte man noch diskutieren können ob es die Ansicht des TE ist (meine) oder ein Angriff gegen den Patch.

Klasse aber das wir jetzt diskutieren.


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> ich mags auch lieber ohne flamen...
> 
> ...ich finde es erstmal:
> 
> ...



ok eventuel habe ich ein wenig die Objektivität verloren. In meinen Erinnerungen hängt noch Ulduar das wir mit schlechtem Equip und ohne grosse Raiderfahrung angegangen sind. Monatelang haben wir uns duch den Content gekämpft und fanden doch so oft unser Ende bei Hodir. Jetzt nach 7 Monaten haben wir den Laden clear und die Hüter bis auf Mimiron im Hardmode down und den General auch im Hardmode. Vieleicht haben diese Erfahrungen das Gefühl erzeugt das die Zitadelle easy ist. Aber gerade das ist ja der Grund warum eine Diskusion. Man sieht alle Seiten der Medallie und wird auch zum Nachdenken motiviert.

Danke


----------



## Benderle (14. Dezember 2009)

Also malnüchtern betrachtet ist alles einfach solange jeder skill hat und alles beachtet dies is aber selten der fall. Meine Gilde hat den ersten Flügel komplett down wir haben aber anfangs auch den einen oder anderen try vermasselt, jedoch ging es recht schnell. 

Mit der Gilde schön und gut wir sind aufeinander eingespielt haben einen der uns nach vorne peitscht und so weiter. 

Dieses Wochenende bin ich mit meinem Magier random rein gegangen und siehe da der erste Boss war mit dieser Gruppe unmöglkich zu schaffen. Dafür gab es mehrere Gründe die Heiler hatten zwar ausreichend eq, waren aber unfähig dies ein zu setzen sprich zu wenig heilung war grund nummer 1.

Desweiteren war der eine Tank meißt unfähig beim ersten tank zu stehen was somit zu schmerzhaften schlägen geführt haben wodurch ein tank verreckt ist. Grund nummer 2. 

Und dann war da noch die andere tatsache das fast alle dds movementkrüppel waren sie sind viel zu spät aus dem feuer gegangen usw. und der krönende abschluss war das alle und ich meine alle dds ausser mir zu blöd waren den stachel zu attakieren. -.- Wir haben es wirklich 10 mal versucht aber dann hatte ich keine lust mehr, weil einfach egal wie oft man es ihnen gesagt hat sogar mit passendem makro. oO Es hat sich selten ein dd mal dazu bewegtden bösen Stachel zu zerstören. 

Fazit. Leicht sind die Flügel nur wenn die Leute die enpsrechenden Fähigkeiten beachten und reagieren etc. Ansonsten unschaffbar! das is halt das Problem an WoW. Blizzard will den guten Gilden den spielspaß nicht vermießen aber auch den anderen Spielern die halt nicht so gut sind den Spaß nicht vermießen. Und die restlichen Flügel kommen ja noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Patch is meiner  Meinung nach sehr gut gelungen auch das gruppen such system ist top. Mir persönlich macht WoW immer noch Spaß und der patch hat diesen nur vergrößtert.

Blizzard daumen hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Also ich war die ID auch ICC 10er und das Random. Wir sind bis Saurefang gekommen, bei dem ich nach dem 2ten Try weg musste. Der Rest aber vorher war nach einer Stunde down und ich empfand die Ini als extrem einfach. Die Bosse machen zwar Spass, aber ich empfand sie als recht simpel, zumal der incoming dmg gefühlt deutlich geringer ist, als in den Raids davor. Oder aber ich bin einfach overequipped für die ersten Bosse und werde meine Herausforderung im späteren ICC Verlauf finden.
> Habe Saurefang ned gelegt in der ID, aber ein kleiner Tip: die Energie von Saurefang lädt sich nur auf, wenn die beiden spawnenden Viecher Schaden am Raid machen (habe ich jedenfalls so mitbekommen). Stellt nen Jäger oder DK ab, der die Viecher in - im Falles des DKs - in Eisketten legt bzw nen Jäger, der die beiden Viecher kittet. Wenn man es nun schafft die Viecher zu killen, ohne das die jemanden ankloppen, dann dauert es Recht lang, bis Saurefang seine Energie zusammen hat. Noch besser ist, ihr lasst den von nem DK tanken, der sobald die 2 spawnen kurz auf die schwenkt, Eisketten auf die setzt und der Rest die schnell weghittet. Hätte bei uns so geklappt, aber wie gesagt musste ich leider weg und konnte ihn nicht mitkillen.



Da hab ich auch noch nen Tipp: Insgesamt sind es 5 Fähigkeiten mit denen er die Blupunkte sammelt. Bis auf den Angriff auf den Tank lassen sich alle anderen Blutpunkt sammelden Fähigkeiten minimieren. Also nicht nur den oben beschriebenen Weg gehen, sondern auch Male die auf Euch gewirkt werden ect umgehen. Eine Range 10 aller Spieler zu einander ist Pflicht. Ausserdem sollten Eure Priester mit Schilden arbeiten um den Schaden zu minimieren.


----------



## Aratos (14. Dezember 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf jeder seine Meinung äußern, aber je mehr hier schon wieder rumwhinen, desto schneller kommt nen nerf und ich denke nicht das wir das atm brauchen^^ Ich find das bisher gut so, ist wenigstens mal wieder ne Herausforderung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast nicht ein einzges Wort des vom TE verfassten Textes gelesen, kann das sein?


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Für Random-Gruppen ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig.
> Für eine Stammgruppe ist es aber viel zu leicht. Nervig ist, dass man ja nicht direkt Heroic spielen kann, sondern erst noch mind. 2 Monate warten muss.
> Würde das möglich sein, würden wahrscheinlich weniger Spieler meckern.



Ich habe aber trotzdem noch eine Frage: War es nicht so geplant, das es am Anfang keinen Stärkungsbuff geben wird und somit die Zitadelle schwer ist und dann im Verlauf ein Stärkusbuff nach und nach implementiert wird der die Instanz dadurch dann leichter macht? Der Hardmode sollte dann der Grp. die Möglichkeit geben selbst zu entscheiden on mit oder ohne Stärkungsbuff und vor jedem Boss dann dort ansich nochmal den Hardmode zu starten (wie in Ulduar)

Somit wir ein Betreten der Instanz im Heroischen Modus doch garnicht möglich!? Oder wurde das wieder geändert?


----------



## Enyalios (14. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> BTT: ein Urteil ist (wie ich in der ersten Antwort festhielt) verfrüht und dem TE muss bewusst sein, dass dieser Thread
> 1) Flames provoziert
> 2) sehr stark nach Mimimi tönt (alleine der Titel)
> 3) die Reaktionen hier deutlich ausfallen (teils zu deutlich) - wegen der Vorgeschichte pre 3.3
> ...



1.: Diese Logik erklär mir mal ! Der TE hat an sich einen völlig normal formulierten Text geschrieben mit der Bitte um Meinungen anderer Spieler. Er hat nichtmal gegen das 1. Fanboy-Gebot verstoßen (Schreibe nie etwas das gegen Blizzard gerichtet sein könnte), allerhöchstens gegen das 2te (Du sollst Blizzard loben).
Wenn dieser anfangstext Flames "provozieren" sollte dann doch wohl nur von Leuten die einfach nicht soweit gekommen sind...Gründe lasse ich mal dahingestellt.

2.: Was ist denn dann bitte deiner Ansicht nach kein "Mimimi" ? Nur mit der Masse schwimmen ? Alles lobpreisen was Blizzard ohnehin schon am Goldtablett serviert ? Die einzigen Mimimi´s die ich hier entnehmen konnte waren die der Fanboy-Armada, die auf ihrer beständigen suche nach Threads wie diesen wieder mal fündig wurden.

3.: Unerwartet wäre wohl eher eine sachliche Diskussion darüber, das stimmt. Ist echt ein Unding hier seine eigenen Erfahrungen dieser Raidinstanz zu posten (Einige Ausnahmen !).....
Deiner Ansicht nach ist das also auch zu erwarten wenn ein TE postet er mag die Farbe Blau nicht ?

4. Diffuser als die Antworten der Fanboys wohl kaum...


----------



## Kentoff (14. Dezember 2009)

zum 10er kann ich au nichts sagen aber viele auf unserem server haben im 10er ersten viertel clear nen kollege von mir hat am Donnerstag mit ner kompletten rnd grp 10er gecleart ich kenn nur 25er und dass is gar nicht so leicht wir sind alle Pdk 25er / Pdok 10er equipt , der erste Boss war ganz leicht der 2. geht so zu viele adds nervig und so luftschiffkampf haben wir noch nich versucht haben halt vorher Ulduar Hardmodes gemacht und dann war zeit um heute legen wir die nächsten 2 aber au noch dass passt schon.^^ mal schaun vll. find ich gleich ne ICC 10er grp dann schreib ich mal noch was


----------



## Dexron (14. Dezember 2009)

Benderle schrieb:


> ... auch das gruppen such system ist top...



/sign auf der einen seite, auf der anderen seite würd ich eine funktion wie "zeige alle derzeitigen schlachtzugsgruppen" super finden, so als überblick für alle suchenden schlachtzüge. 

mal frage am rande, ist bei euch auf den servern seit dem patch ony25er auch so leer (randomsuche)? ony25er ist recht selten bei uns gildenintern aufgelistet, ich gehe aber dennoch gern dort rein, nur seit dem patch scheinen sich dort kaum welche in die suche einzutragen..... oder alles menü-movement-krüppel auf meinem server *schrei-hilfääää*


----------



## MoonFrost (14. Dezember 2009)

Also wir hatten im 10ner jeden boss im 1rst try down. Inclusive 2/4 bis jetzt möglichen frostwyrmachivements. Aber mein gott was erwartet man vom 1 flügel? Siehe uldu da war bis auf ignis pre patch auch alles freeloot (vielleicht noch xt wegen dem timer aber der war ja auch net so krass). Und die schweren bosse (ab mimi) kamen erst ende des 2ten flügels.

Dazu muss ich aber sagen, das 2von uns auf dem ptr waren und den 4ten boss schon kannten. Die ersten 3 ham ja net viel drauf. Beim ersten merkt man ja sofort, das der tank viiiel zu viel dmg frisst und schickt schnell nen offtank mit vor. ( solche bosse gibts ja schon länger (brutalus) und wenn man die gespielt hat versteht man ja gleich das system.
Bei der 2ten naja Trashkloppen is net sooo schwer^^ Und das manaschild sieht man ja auch auf den 2ten blick.
Und beim luftkampf. Naja kann man da wipen?^^

Aber die folgenden flügel werden wohl härter. (zumindest wenn man durchn 10ner nicht mit pdok25 gear leuft)


----------



## Djendra (14. Dezember 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Alles klar...



War auch mein erster Gedanke.



Natar schrieb:


> welche gilde geht ohne tipps an neue bosse? :O
> ist ja mittlerweile standard



Die Gilden, die sich ihre Erfolge noch erarbeiten wollen und etwas Herausforderung suchen.


----------



## Genomchen (14. Dezember 2009)

@Gohaar
Kannst du mir evtl die 5 Fähigkeiten per PN schicken? Ich hab nur von einer gewusst und werde das heute Abend dringend brauchen.

Edith
Wir sind in der ID random einfach nur auf blöd reingegegangen, ohne das jemand von den Boss-Fähigkeiten wusste. Alle waren sehr gut Equipped und skilled und haben entsprechend der Bossfähigkeiten reagiert. Wenn man nämlich sein "Maul" (sry für den Ausdruck, soll nicht vulgär gemeint sein) im TS hält und sich auf seine Sache konzentriert, dann braucht man keinen Guide, weil man Fähigkeiten des Bosses besser erkennt, versteht und dementsprechend reagiert. Und ausser Saurefang und der Boss mit dem Aggrodebuff sind die anderen beiden Bosse rein Lineare Bosse mit zwei sich abwechselnden Phasen, die nicht sonderlich fordernd sind, da nur eine der jeweiligen Phasen knackig ist, während die anderen nur ne Art Überbrückungsphasen sind.


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Standard bei vielen... vielen davon ist es dann auch zu leicht. Passt schon.
> 
> Sich erst die "Lösung" anschauen, dann völlig überraschend ^^ siegen und sich im Anschluss über die mangelnde Härte beschweren ist echt ein Kracher - nach jedem Patch aufs Neue.
> 
> ...



Da drauf muss ich noch Antworten.

Egal ob Freya, Hodir, Mimiron oder Thorim. Für alle haben wir vorher unmengen an Guides gelesen und Videos auf youtube geschaut. Warum auch nicht? Wenn ich zur Prüfung muss lerne ich vorher. Trotzdem war es so, das wir für jeden dieser Bosse 10 bis 30 Trys brauchten um sie zu legen. Nun gibt es neue Bosse. Man macht sich schlau und diese Fallen im 2. Try. Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, das sie zu leicht sind (verglichen mit Ulduar).

Schaut man sich dann noch die Fakten an, sprechen  diese Eher für zu leicht als für angemessen ect.

Fakt ist: Die Bosse haben im Schnitt 6 bis 7 Mio Leben. In Ulduar haben sie 8 Mio im Schnitt und in PDK ist es ähnlich. Der incoming DMG ist nicht so heftig wie in Ulduar (Mimiron zb.) Enrage Timer sind aktuell nicht bekannt!!! Was soll ich noch alles für Beispiele nennen die den Verdacht aufkommen lassen, das dieser Encounter (oder Flügel) zu leicht ist?

Nebenbei war die Vorgehensweise von Blizz bisher: Neuer Encounter, abwarten was passiert, Teile sind zu Heftig (Fraktionschampions zB.) und werden dann genervt damit alle mal duch kommen. Trotzdem blieb es für die ersten eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Gohaar
> Kannst du mir evtl die 5 Fähigkeiten per PN schicken? Ich hab nur von einer gewusst und werde das heute Abend dringend brauchen.
> 
> Edith
> Wir sind in der ID random einfach nur auf blöd reingegegangen, ohne das jemand von den Boss-Fähigkeiten wusste. Alle waren sehr gut Equipped und skilled und haben entsprechend der Bossfähigkeiten reagiert. Wenn man nämlich sein "Maul" (sry für den Ausdruck, soll nicht vulgär gemeint sein) im TS hält und sich auf seine Sache konzentriert, dann braucht man keinen Guide, weil man Fähigkeiten des Bosses besser erkennt, versteht und dementsprechend reagiert. Und ausser Saurefang und der Boss mit dem Aggrodebuff sind die anderen beiden Bosse rein Lineare Bosse mit zwei sich abwechselnden Phasen, die nicht sonderlich fordernd sind, da nur eine der jeweiligen Phasen knackig ist, während die anderen nur ne Art Überbrückungsphasen sind.



Blutbestie rufen (Call Blood Beast)
Saurfang ruft ein Paar Blutbestien herbei.

Blutmacht (Blood Power)
Für jeden Punkt Blutmacht, den er besitzt, wächst Saurfang um 1% und verursacht 1% mehr Schaden.

Blutnova (Blood Nova)
Blut explodiert aus einem zufälligen feindlichen Ziel und fügt einem nahen Feind 7.600 bis 8.400 (heroisch 9.500 bis 10.500) körperlichen Schaden zu. KANN GESCHILDET WERDEN und 10M RANGE minimieren den Schaden

Blutverbindung (Blood Link)
Saurfang gewinnt durch den verursachten Schaden seiner beschworenen Kreaturen und den Einsatz seiner Fähigkeiten Blutmacht.

Geschmack des Blutes (Taste of Blood)
Der Geschmack seines eigenen Bluts erfüllt den Krieger mit Macht, sodass er 10 Sek. lang bei allen Angriffen 50% weniger Schaden nimmt und alle 2 Sek. 5% seiner gesamten Gesundheit regeneriert werden.

Kochendes Blut (Boiling Blood)
Bringt das Blut eines Feindes zum Kochen und verursacht 15 Sek. lang alle 3 Sek. 5.000 körperlichen Schaden.

Mal des gefallenen Champions (Mark of the Fallen Champion)
Die Nahkampfangriffe von Todesbringer Saurfang werden auf das Ziel übertragen und verursachen zusätzlichen körperlichen Schaden. Stirbt das Ziel, während es unter dem Einfluss dieses Effekts steht, wird Saurfang um 5% seiner gesamten Gesundheit geheilt. Wirken in 1,5 Sek. Unbegrenzte Reichweite.

Rune des Blutes (Rune of Blood)
Entzieht einem Feind 5.100 bis 6.900 (heroisch 5.950 bis 8.050) Gesundheit und heilt Saurfang um das Fünffache dieses Betrags.


----------



## Orgoron (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich war leider noch nicht drinn aber was es nicht so das es in ICC nach und nach einen Stärkungszauber geben sollte ?

Wenn ich lese mit was für Eqip es die Leute quasi im First durchhaben schein es mir aber wohl mal wieder eindeutig zu leicht.

greez


----------



## WackoJacko (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich sags mal so wenn wir keine Guides und PTR hätten würden wir selbst bei den einfachsten bossen mehrmals wipen bis mir die mal downkriegen

So gesehen ist es auch nicht verwunderlich warum die so schnell gelegt werden konnten.


----------



## Dexron (14. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Die Bosse haben im Schnitt 6 bis 7 Mio Leben. In Ulduar haben sie 8 Mio im Schnitt und in PDK ist es ähnlich. Der incoming DMG ist nicht so heftig wie in Ulduar (Mimiron zb.) Enrage Timer sind aktuell nicht bekannt!!! Was soll ich noch alles für Beispiele nennen die den Verdacht aufkommen lassen, das dieser Encounter (oder Flügel) zu leicht ist?



das unterschreib ich jetzt mal so nicht.

einen tank messe ich zum beispiel nicht an seiner ausdauer bzw lifepunkte, warum sollte ich das bei einem boss tun? Hp sagt mal gar nichts aus.
wie schon mehrfach bestätigt, fallen einige rnd-gruppen hinten runter, eingespielte stammgruppen spielen immer ein paar ebenen besser zusammen.
incomming dmg ist ansichtssache bzw. movementfrage, wie überall. die gruppe selber entscheidet wieviel geheilt werden muss und ob es so überhaupt heilbar bleibt/wird.

meine meinung zum 10er im meinem post zuvor.


----------



## Genomchen (14. Dezember 2009)

Danke Gohaar^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. Dezember 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> /sign auf der einen seite, auf der anderen seite würd ich eine funktion wie "zeige alle derzeitigen schlachtzugsgruppen" super finden, so als überblick für alle suchenden schlachtzüge.
> 
> mal frage am rande, ist bei euch auf den servern seit dem patch ony25er auch so leer (randomsuche)? ony25er ist recht selten bei uns gildenintern aufgelistet, ich gehe aber dennoch gern dort rein, nur seit dem patch scheinen sich dort kaum welche in die suche einzutragen..... oder alles menü-movement-krüppel auf meinem server *schrei-hilfääää*




Ich denke mal, das ist anhängig von der Wochenquest, in welchem Raid viel los ist. Da jetzt ICC offen ist konzentrieren sich wahrscheinlich viele Leute darauf, so dass die älteren Raids jetzt halt ein wenig vernachlässigt sind.
Auf Gul'dan ist die Wochenquest zur Zeit Malygos zu töten. Deshalb ist für Maly 10 auch wieder recht viel los bei uns. Einfach mal abwarten. Für Ony tut sich bei euch bestimmt auch mal wieder was ^^ .


----------



## valibaba (14. Dezember 2009)

Wir hatten auch so unsere Probleme und kamen nicht am ersten Boss (10er) vorbei, es lag mehr an userem Raid setup... wir sind eigendlich eine gut eingespielte Gilde, aber leider haben wir bei unserem ersten Besuch das Raid-Setup umgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich als eigendlich DD musste mit einem Crap Equip tanken und unser eigendlicher Main Tank spielte mit seinem Dudu Healer, der auch noch nicht so lange lvl 80 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Ich denke, wenn wir das Setup verbessern fallen die Bosse wie Bauklötze um, denn die Taktik vorallem beim ersten boss war uns ohne einen Guide zu lesen nach dem 2ten Try klar, aber schlussendlich versagten wir am Heal und Tank ^^ naja. 
Der Trash finde ich auch sehr schön und gelungen, bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> 1.: Diese Logik erklär mir mal ! Der TE hat an sich einen völlig normal formulierten Text geschrieben mit der Bitte um Meinungen anderer Spieler. Er hat nichtmal gegen das 1. Fanboy-Gebot verstoßen (Schreibe nie etwas das gegen Blizzard gerichtet sein könnte), allerhöchstens gegen das 2te (Du sollst Blizzard loben).
> Wenn dieser anfangstext Flames "provozieren" sollte dann doch wohl nur von Leuten die einfach nicht soweit gekommen sind...Gründe lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
> 
> 2.: Was ist denn dann bitte deiner Ansicht nach kein "Mimimi" ? Nur mit der Masse schwimmen ? Alles lobpreisen was Blizzard ohnehin schon am Goldtablett serviert ? Die einzigen Mimimi´s die ich hier entnehmen konnte waren die der Fanboy-Armada, die auf ihrer beständigen suche nach Threads wie diesen wieder mal fündig wurden.
> ...



zu 1:
5 Tage nach dem Patch ein neurlicher Kommentar zum Patchinhalt (Raid) von einem Spieler der den Wing noch nicht clear hat - mich persönlich veranlasst das dazu, dass ich denke der Spieler möchte Aufmerksamkeit gewinnen oder gibt gerne unqualifizierte Kommentare ab.
Wie schon diverse male gesagt ist es zum heutigen Zeitpunkt einfach viel zu früh ein Urteil darüber zu bilden wie der aktuelle Content ist.
Dadurch, dass man 1-2 Monate vor dem Patch viele dieser "XY-zu einfach" Threads lesen durfte ist es unverständlich, wenn man hier einen so reisserischen Titel (ja in Anbetracht der Umstände ist er reisserisch) mit einem Text vermengt, der vorgaukelt alles wäre problemlos machbar und wie in PDK mit Brainafk-Mitspielern zu erledigen, entsteht zumindest bei mir ein recht seltsames Gefühl, dass man einfach mal wieder draufloswettert.

zu 2:
Da ich davon ausgehe, dass du diese Frage ernst meinst => Für mich wäre eine gewisse Objektivität und ein angemessener Zeitraum bis 3.3 überall angekommen ist nötig um hier einen sachlichen Thread mit ebensolcher Diskussion anstossen zu können.
Mimimi ist das hier insbesondere aufgrund dessen, dass es einfach kein wirklicher Testzeitraum ist. Du kaufst dir ja auch kein neues Auto und beherrschst das Handling nach 5 Minuten fahren perfekt oder beherrscht es nicht so gut und bringst es nach ebendiesen 5 Minuten zurück weils für dich nicht gut ist.

zu 3:
Bei einem solchen Thread wäre sehrwohl Flame zu erwarten.
Da hier eher oft geflamed wird ist bei einem solchen Thread eben besonders viel Flame zu erwarten.

zu 4:
das habe ich auch nicht behauptet.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Für alle haben wir vorher unmengen an Guides gelesen und Videos auf youtube geschaut. Warum auch nicht? Wenn ich zur Prüfung muss lerne ich vorher.



Naja, wenn du ein Spiel mit einer Prüfung vergleichen willst, bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich für meinen Teil spiele weil es mir Spaß macht und nicht um dafür auch noch vorher büffeln zu müssen. Mag sein dass das nur meine Ansicht ist, aber ich ziehe eine Menge Spaß daraus selbst herauszufinden wie man den Boss legt...ohne das es mir jemand vorkauen muss und ich nur noch stupide nach Anleitung vorgehe. Aber jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callidus1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Mich würde Interessieren Welche Gruppen Zusammenstellungen es Waren Tanks vor allen dingen.


----------



## finnel (14. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Also der Trash hat bei uns auch für Überaschungen gesorgt. Den finde ich wirklich wieder gelungen. Aber eventuell ist es ja wirklich so wie Skeletkrieger oben mehr unsachlich geantwortet hat und dieser erste Flügel ist wirklich nur easy und das Harte kommt dann noch.
> 
> Zumindest kann ich mich an keine Instanz erinnern, zu der auf unserem Server nach so kurzer Zeit so viele Gilden "clear" gemeldet haben. Selbst der 1. Boss PDK hat damals ein wenig länger gedauert.
> 
> Ach ja und bevor das wieder jemand falsch liest. Wir die Königsgarde Norgannon haben den ersten Flügel nicht clear, sondern nur die 1. 3 Bosse. Endboss kommt Heute Abend. (hoffe ich)



ach, merkwürdich das die 10 besten spieler der königsgarde auf norgannon den erfolg im arsenal nicht haben... weder 10er noch 25er!
geht das arsenal nicht?


----------



## Genomchen (14. Dezember 2009)

@Calidus1
Also wir waren ein DK und ein Pala Tank. Ich, der DK Tank, fand es zB sehr praktisch beim 2ten Boss, da ich per Todesgriff liegengebliebene Caster in meine Aggrorange ziehen kann. Und bei Saurefang als DK Tank kannst du gleichmal die Blutviecher festfrieren. Und auch beim ersten Boss recht praktisch, da ich in gewissen Momenten recht wenig Magieschaden bekommen. Also ich weiss nicht wie der spätere Raidverlauf sein wird, aber ich empfand mich als DK Tank dort fast schon als notwendig.


----------



## UseIt (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich möchte mal nun auch meinen Saft dazu geben

1) meine gilde und ich haben den 10er content mit nur 5 wipes gecleart, dass erscheint zwar schnell und klingt nach einem problemlosen run (war es auch) allerdings muss man dazusagen dass wir erfahrung aus dem 25er content hatten da wir ihn abends zuvor erledigt haben. Und wenn man den 25er kennt und auf einem guten Eq-Stand ist ist der erste Flügel problemlos machbar. Doch wie bereits einige Vorposter gessagt haben es ist der erste Flügel und der war meistens der einfachste in Raids (siehe Naxx, Uldu). 

2) Hallo??? ein Flügel raus und die ersten heulen schon rum wartet doch mal ab was noch kommt würde einiges drauf wetten dass der Lichking kein Zuckerschlecken wird.

3) Das ist alles nh bist jetzt was erwartest du den bitte das die bosse deinen Tank mit 2 hits umrotzten? Denke mal im hc werden wir uns noch alle reppkosten farmen können wenn wir es wolln.

4) wenns dir zu leicht ist dann geh pdok 25er das gear daraus ist eh besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Cobrastrike (14. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Angeblich sollte die Zitadelle schwer beginnen und mit der Zeit durch einen globalen Stärkungszauber dann leichter werden. Aufgefallen ist uns lediglich ein debuff der den Tanks das Ausweichen um 20% reduziert. Also nicht wirklich sehr schlimm.



Ein sehr qualifizierter Kommentar eines dds der scheinbar nicht ueber seinen Tellerrand schaut und fuer den Tanks nur dds mit mieserablen dps und zu vielen Ausdauersockel sind.


----------



## pvenohr (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mal es ist entscheidend von der Ausrüstung abhängig das man besitzt. Für Leute die die Prüfung des obersten Kreuzfahrers angehen sollte es kein Problem darstellen. Alle anderen müssen sich halt noch etwas anstrengen (PDK-Ausrüstung) oder werden es nur mit sehr viel Mühe oder gar nicht schaffen.

Man kann einfach keine pauschale Aussagen machen wie "ist zu einfach" oder "viel zu schwer". *Es geht schlichtweg nicht.*

Aber ehe der letzte das kapiert hat werde ich wohl eher erfolgreicher Kühlschrankverkäufer in der Arktis (Obwohl, in Zeiten des Klimawandels wäre das vielleicht sogar erfolgversprechend).


----------



## Laubman (14. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren gestern zum 1. mal in der Zitadelle 10ner und waren ein wenig überrascht. Der 1. Boss fiel im 2. Try, der 2. Boss im 2. Try und der Luftschiffkampf war sogar im 1. Try am Ende. Zwar waren wir super glücklich und stolz auf uns, trotzdem blieb ein fader Beigeschmack.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh man. Der Patch ist nichtmal ne woche online und schon wird gemeckert das es zu leicht ist.

Das ist schwachsinn!
Ihr solltet wirklich mal die anderen Teile abwarten. Wenn ihr Arthas beim ersten try ohne tote legt, ok dann könnt ihr das sagen aber jetzt?
Na Gute nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (14. Dezember 2009)

Djendra schrieb:


> Die Gilden, die sich ihre Erfolge noch erarbeiten wollen und etwas Herausforderung suchen.



oh rofl, genau, jene welche sämtliche mitglieder in hermetisch abgeriegelten räumen aufbewahrt, um ja keine infos zu zukünftigen encounter zu erhalten



> ach, merkwürdich das die 10 besten spieler der königsgarde auf norgannon den erfolg im arsenal nicht haben... weder 10er noch 25er!



er sagt doch 3/4


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

finnel schrieb:


> ach, merkwürdich das die 10 besten spieler der königsgarde auf norgannon den erfolg im arsenal nicht haben... weder 10er noch 25er!
> geht das arsenal nicht?



hmmm bitte erst lesen und dann flamen. 3 von 4 bossen!!!! somit kein erfolg. Die Bilder zu den kills kannst du aber auf www.wow-koenigsgarde.de im gfx showcase bereich betrachten. danke


----------



## Super PePe (14. Dezember 2009)

Naxx 10 zu einfach!! Spinnenviertel clear!! was denkt sich Blizzard dabei?!!

euer holyschurkenschamie


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

callidus1 schrieb:


> Mich würde Interessieren Welche Gruppen Zusammenstellungen es Waren Tanks vor allen dingen.



1 Krieger Tank
1 Pala Tank
1 Pala Heal
1 Baum
1 Priester (holly)
1 Furor Krieger
1 Magier
1 Eule
1 Schamane
1 Hexe


----------



## UseIt (14. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> 1 Krieger Tank
> 1 Pala Tank
> 1 Pala Heal
> 1 Baum
> ...




Wir spielen es mit 2 heals nem Schami und nem Baum. Die extra dps lohnt sich bei jedem Boss und wenn das gear des Tanks passt ist es leicht heilbar


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> Ein sehr qualifizierter Kommentar eines dds der scheinbar nicht ueber seinen Tellerrand schaut und fuer den Tanks nur dds mit mieserablen dps und zu vielen Ausdauersockel sind.



Implied Norgannon, Heiler seines Zeichens, der sehr genau weis und sieht wann wer Schaden bekommt. Ganz nebenbei bin ich auch noch der Raidleiter. Also bitte, wenn Du die grösse meines Tellers nicht kennst, dann sag mir nicht ob ich über dessen Rand schaue oder nicht. xD


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> Ein sehr qualifizierter Kommentar eines dds der scheinbar nicht ueber seinen Tellerrand schaut und fuer den Tanks nur dds mit mieserablen dps und zu vielen Ausdauersockel sind.



Ach und nochwas. Hättest Du dir zumindest vor Deinem Komentar die Mühe gemacht und hättest ohne das wissen, das ich in dem Kontent mit Implied unterwegs war nach Gohaar im Arsenal geschaut, wäre Dir sicherlich nicht entgangen, das dieser ein Tank ist. Also egal welcher Char.....mich als DD zu titulieren nur weil es sich so klasse meckern lässt ist ne frechheit.


----------



## homi19 (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich würde denken das Blizz WoW general zu leicht gemacht haben hab jetzt 4 T9 teile und spiele mit 3.3 erst 3tage


----------



## UseIt (14. Dezember 2009)

homi19 schrieb:


> Also ich würde denken das Blizz WoW general zu leicht gemacht haben hab jetzt 4 T9 teile und spiele mit 3.3 erst 3tage




t9 ist schön und gut aber sicherlich kein endcontent.
Hast aber trozdem Recht wird zu easy


----------



## Super PePe (14. Dezember 2009)

homi19 schrieb:


> Also ich würde denken das Blizz WoW general zu leicht gemacht haben hab jetzt 4 T9 teile und spiele mit 3.3 erst 3tage



das equip besiegt den encounter aber nicht


----------



## UseIt (14. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> das equip besiegt den encounter aber nicht




/sign 
aber es hilft ne ganze menge ;P


----------



## pvenohr (14. Dezember 2009)

homi19 schrieb:


> Also ich würde denken das Blizz WoW general zu leicht gemacht haben hab jetzt 4 T9 teile und spiele mit 3.3 erst 3tage




Wenn man eine große Gilde hinter sich stehen hat oder man keine Skrupel hat am Tag durch 20 heroische Instanzen zu rushen geht das auch.


----------



## xx-elf (14. Dezember 2009)

Ob Eiskrone zu leicht ist?

Hmm... die Frage lässt sich noch nicht beantworten, da erst 1 Viertel draußen ist. Allerdings ist dieses Viertel von sehr vielen Spielern schon gecleart und zwar im 10ner und 25er (bei mir vorerst nur im 10ner).

Also ist das 1 Viertel doch recht leicht gemacht. Lassen wir uns überraschen wie der Rest wird.


Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## baumthekaito (14. Dezember 2009)

Im 10ner ist alles recht einfach doch der 25er is weit schwieriger der 1. boss lag 2nd try der 2 boss steht noch da sind wa dran totgewiped...
unser rekort lag bei 35% (bubble war schon down) aber leider hatten wir das pech da genau als die bubble down ging nochma adds gespawnt sind: dann hat sie geenraged und wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (14. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> haha - selten so gelacht
> 
> du hast 1 wing gesehen und willst jetzt ein Urteil abgeben?
> ich zähl hier gerne mal einige Fakten auf:
> ...


Genauso ist es.
Mach doch mal ICC im hero...25er natürlich, da hast du genug wipes..^^
Desweiteren: Sollen besonders die ersten 4 bosse SEHR einfach sein, da sie noch der einstieg zu der instanz sind. Warte mal bis arthas  kommt^^


----------



## madmurdock (14. Dezember 2009)

Wow wird halt nicht mehr schwer. Für die ambitionierten Spieler gibts Hardmodes bla bla. Blizz macht halt mehr Kohle wenn viele Leute viel sehen und Spass haben als wenn nur 1/3 von denen alles sieht.


----------



## luca423 (14. Dezember 2009)

hallo, langsam geht mir das mit den ganzen "wow is zu leicht" rumheulthreads gewaltig auf die nerven.
Spiel halt was anderes.
Außerdem gibts für den lichkingkill sogar nen titel also warte lieber mal ab.


----------



## Natar (14. Dezember 2009)

luca423 schrieb:


> hallo, langsam geht mir das mit den ganzen "wow is zu leicht" rumheulthreads gewaltig auf die nerven.
> Spiel halt was anderes.
> Außerdem gibts für den lichkingkill sogar nen titel also warte lieber mal ab.



wuha, es gibt ein titel

@ TE omg, was sagst du es ist zu leicht, für den arthaskill gibts nen titel! 
jetzt sehe ich es aus einem anderen blickwinkel

btw titel gibts ja mittlerweile für alles mögliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Dezember 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Nein in der Grube und den HdR (Nein, das ist nicht "Herr der Ringe"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wahr! Da hatte ich als Waffenkriegerin endlich mal wieder mehr zu tun als aus Pfützen zu treten - hat soviel Spaß gemacht wie seit Jahren nicht mehr!


----------



## Matress (14. Dezember 2009)

Hau erstmal Saurfang um bevor du urteilst.


----------



## Mäuserich (14. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht von mir (ursprünglich aus der Paladin-Plauderecke, aber ich denke hier passt er auch sehr gut rein):

Ich habe jetzt ICC 10er Erfahrungen aus zweierlei Sicht sammeln dürfen: als Arkan Mage und Prot-Pala

Freitag war ich mit meinem Mage als Aushilfe in einem Stamm-Raid mit.

Der Trash lief halbwegs, allerdings gab es an den sich aktivierenden Riesen einige Wipes weil sie uns von hinten aufwischten.

Dann der erste Boss: für mich aus Mage-Sicht der reinste Kindergarten... DPS, auf Stachel umschwenken, DPS, auf Stachel umschwenken, DPS, weglaufen dabei DPS, usw.
Für unsere Heiler (wir hatten 3!) wohl der pure Horror, ständig verstarb einer der beiden Tanks. Nach 9 Wipes wurde der Raid abgebrochen.

---

Dann am Samstag der Raid mit meinem Semi-Stamm, ich als Prot-Pala (habe mich vor kurzem entschlossen meinen 10er Leuten als Prot zur Verfügung zu stehen weil 2 Retris einfach einer zu viel sind).

Es ging los, dank meiner Erfahrung vom Vortag kamen wir auch weitestgehend gut durch den Trash, wobei wir uns auch des Shackels für die Neruber bedienten (half leider trotzdem nicht als wir das letzte Pack pullten und zeitgleich 2 Riesen addeten, aber ich finde in der Situation durfte man einmal wipen ^^).

Boss 1: ich glaube wir brauchten 3 oder 4 Anläufe, wenn einer unserer beiden Heiler grad auf dem Stachel war wurds trotz Überlebens-CD von mir knapp. Als wir dann für den Fall das ein Heiler auf dem Stachel landet unseren Ele zum Stachel-Heiler abgestempelt haben damit sich unser anderer Priester (wir haben 1 Holy ein Diszi) um die Tanks kümmern kann, lag er dann auch.

Boss 2: lag direkt im ersten Anlauf wobei ich mein Add-Handling noch verbessern muss...

Boss 3: scheissendreck einfach aber auch scheissendreck lustig, vor allem wenn ein Bärchen das Jetpak an hat ^^

Boss 4: aus Tank-Sicht so 08/15, entspannender gehts kaum. Auch der eingehende Schaden schien recht gut gegenheilbar zu sein und das bisschen Adds umnuken für die Range'ler is jetzt auch nicht so das Problem. Kurz nach dem erstem Mal war er dann tot, inkl. Erfolg für uns.
_[edit]wenn ich so einige Kommentare lese vermute ich mal das blanker DPS hier einfach die Lösung ist[/edit]_
Komisch wenn ich bedenke das ich vor dem Boss mit Abstand am meissten Angst hatte.

Fazit: ICC ist eine schön gestaltete Instanz, derzeit kommen bei einigen Bossen die Heiler (in nem 2er-Setup) noch gut ins Schwitzen, das dürfte aber auch recht bald outgeared sein.
Bin gespannt was uns mit den neuen Flügeln erwartet (dieser war ja offiziell als Einsteiger-Flügel deklariert) und was dann so in den Hardmodes auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du Saurfang als Heiler spielst ändert sich das ganz fix... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald das erste Mal im Raid ist wirds arg hektisch, wenn dann noch die Raserei dazu kommt holla die Waldfee.

Als Tank eine ziemlich entspannte Sache, als DD ein wenig Movement und Target-Wechsel, als Heiler zum Ende hin der pure Horror. Wir haben es mit zweien gemacht.


----------



## UseIt (14. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn du Saurfang als Heiler spielst ändert sich das ganz fix...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich kann mal einen meiner heals beim 4ten zitieren, er meinte so im TS :

"Mann, ist das hier wieder lame kann net ma meine hps hier pushen"

ob ers jetzt nur gesagt hat um zureden oder ob ers ernst meinte sei mal dahin gestellt, aber irgendwo hat er Recht bis 25% wo er doch was härter trifft ist das nur Schongang 

und wir hams auch mit 2 heals gespielt


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2009)

Das gemeine am Ende ist, dass jeder Spieler mit einem Mal bei jedem Melee Hit von Saurfang am Tank auch Schaden bekommt, und das nicht zu knapp.
Vielleicht hattet ihr einen sehr guten Avoid Tank vorne dran, ich fand es ziemlich viel Heal am Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Beispiel: bis etwa 40% Life von Saurfang hatte ich noch ~28k Mana von meinen 34k, nach den restlichen 40% Saurfang war ich oom, hatte aber noch den Schattengeist in der Hinterhand.
Hab leider keine Logs mitlaufen gehabt, aber da könnte man das wahrscheinlich sehr gut sehen, wie der Heal zum Ende hin fast exponentiell ansteigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowRaider (14. Dezember 2009)

Nur traurig dass sich die Leute nichts mehr zutrauen. Wenn sie nen Boss down bekommen dann sagen sie er ist zu leicht. Dass macht für mich keinen Sinn.

Früher waren die Bosse mehr Tank and Spank und heute ist immer eine Taktik und Movement gefragt und wenn man die beherrscht dann soll der Boss auch fallen und man soll auch Loot bekommen.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (14. Dezember 2009)

Als ich am Patchdayabend die Zitadelle zum ersten mal gesehen und Leergeräumt habe hatte ich auch die Meinung das die Bosse Kinderkram sind, das lag aber daran das z.B. auf dem Luftschiff nur ein Magier die Kanonen eingefroren hat und Deathbringer Saurfang irgendwie nicht so viel Runenmacht bekommen hat wie er sollte. Als ich dann am Donnerstag mit meinem 2. Char und einer Randomgruppe dort war wurde ich doch überrascht wie anspruchsvoll Saurfang ist. Wir konnten am Patchday Beispielsweise mit einem Tank spielen da die Rune of Blood auf dem Tank einfach nicht die Heilung auf Saurfang brachte und auch keine Runenmacht erzeugte, einzig der Schaden auf dem Tank war erhöht.

Insgesamt finde ich die Instanz und den Patch im allgemeinen sehr gelungen, sowohl Optisch als auch Spielerisch und freue mich auf die weiteren Bosse der Instanz, das diese zu einfach ist kann man denke ich noch nicht sagen, dieser erste Flügel ist sicherlich nicht der anspruchvollste, aber das was ich vom PTR gesehen habe was danach folgt ist durchaus schon recht knackig, zumal man auf dem PTR echte High-End Ausrüstung hatte was viele auf den Liveservern sicherlich nicht vorweisen können...


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (14. Dezember 2009)

dont feed the trolls!


wenn euer equip nur pdk 10er stand hat dann viel spaß beim vierten boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ich freu mich schon, wieviele leute wohl in nächster zeit flamen "mimimi die ersten 3 bosse sind so leicht und beim vierten braucht man pro dd über 5 k pds - NERF"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (14. Dezember 2009)

ICC 10er ist *im Moment* definitiv zu leicht. Am Mittwoch sind wir um ca. 18:00 mit den Mains durchgerusht, ca. 20:00 dann durch die 25er. Um ca. 22:00 war beides leer. Am Donnerstag dann ICC 10er mit Twinks, da gabs natürlich einige Wipes, aber auch am Donnerstag noch war ICC 10 durch Twinks leergeräumt. Natürlich immer auf den momentanen Content bezogen (erste 4 Bosse). Nicht mein Problem, wenn Blizzard eine enorme Geldspar- und Verzögerungstaktik fährt.

Fazit: Momentan ist ICC 10er und 25er ein sehr übler Witz.



> Hau erstmal Saurfang um bevor du urteilst.



Saurfang ist ja eher der Einfachste der 4 leichten Bosse. Wir hatten da absolut keine Probleme, der starb auch mit Twinks 1st Try.


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> ICC 10er ist *im Moment* definitiv zu leicht. Am Mittwoch sind wir um ca. 18:00 mit den Mains durchgerusht, ca. 20:00 dann durch die 25er. Um ca. 22:00 war beides leer. Am Donnerstag dann ICC 10er mit Twinks, da gabs natürlich einige Wipes, aber auch am Donnerstag noch war ICC 10 durch Twinks leergeräumt. Natürlich immer auf den momentanen Content bezogen (erste 4 Bosse). Nicht mein Problem, wenn Blizzard eine enorme Geldspar- und Verzögerungstaktik fährt.
> 
> Fazit: Momentan ist ICC 10er und 25er ein sehr übler Witz.


Der 10er ist definitiv nicht zu leicht.
Wir sind eine 10er Gilde, haben Equip aus der PDK10 und PdoK10, und sind oft genug gewiped. Haben die Kämpfe aber auch nicht per Video und Guide studiert, sondern nur Eckdaten waren bekannt.

Wenn ihr jetzt mit Equip aus dem 25er den 10er durchrusht, ja, dann ist das eben so, für 10er equippte Spieler sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.
Den 25er hab ich nur im Random gesehen, und da könnte man vielleicht sagen es ist zu einfach, zumindest bis zu Saurfang. Saurfang haben wir nicht gepackt, hatten aber auch keinen Tankwechsel da der Raidleiter den Kampf auch nicht in und auswendig studiert hatte.

Wenn man vorher alles weiß, dann erscheint einem so ein Kampf eben nicht so schwer. Ein Encounter ist schlussendlich nur ein geskripteter Kampf, bei genug Aufmerksamkeit des Raids besiegt man das Skript. Und wenn man schon x Jahre in WoW raidet hat man Routine, da lässt es sich nicht verhindern, dass einem der normale Content einfacher erscheint.


----------



## Piposus (14. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Der 10er ist definitiv nicht zu leicht.
> Wir sind eine 10er Gilde, haben Equip aus der PDK10 und PdoK10, und sind oft genug gewiped. Haben die Kämpfe aber auch nicht per Video und Guide studiert, sondern nur Eckdaten waren bekannt.
> 
> Wenn ihr jetzt mit Equip aus dem 25er den 10er durchrusht, ja, dann ist das eben so, für 10er equippte Spieler sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.
> ...



Ich hab mir auch kein Video angeschaut, uns waren genauso "nur" Eckdaten bekannt. Ich schrieb, dass wir Mittwochs vor dem 25er Run die 10er leerräumten, Donnerstags mit Twinks. Wir waren nicht vorher im 25er, jedoch natürlich oft PDK25 normal/hero - ganz normaler Itemprogress. Und Saurfang ist der Einfachste - das Prinzip mit Debuff auf Tank, OMGOMG ABSPOTTEN!!11eins, lernten wir doch schon in PDK beim ersten Boss. Oder etwa nicht?

Und PS: Doch, 10er ist definitiv VIEL zu leicht, wenn man es am Donnerstagabend nach dem Patch mit Twinks leerräumen kann. Hier könnte man den Faden noch weiter spinnen und sich fragen, warum die Twinks so gutes Equipment hatten. War vielleicht schon PDK25er viel zu leicht auf normalem Modus? Wir werden es nie erfahren .... *irrekicher*.


----------



## Mäuserich (14. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> [...]


Eine Frage Lari: wie viele Male hattet ihr denn im Raid?

Bei uns sag es so aus das der Boss ca. 10 Sekunden nach dem erstem Mal tot war.

Generell geb ich dir recht das die Hauptleistungsträger derzeit wohl die Heiler zu sein scheinen. Wir haben das Glück unsere beiden Heiler ein RL-Päärchen sind die sich nahezu wortlos perfekt verstehen und absolut harmonieren, zudem gehören bei zu den besten Spielern die ich jemals getroffen habe.


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch kein Video angeschaut, uns waren genauso "nur" Eckdaten bekannt. Ich schrieb, dass wir Mittwochs vor dem 25er Run die 10er leerräumten, Donnerstags mit Twinks. Wir waren nicht vorher im 25er, jedoch natürlich oft PDK25 normal/hero - ganz normaler Itemprogress. Und Saurfang ist der Einfachste - das Prinzip mit Debuff auf Tank, OMGOMG ABSPOTTEN!!11eins, lernten wir doch schon in PDK beim ersten Boss. Oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Und PS: Doch, 10er ist definitiv VIEL zu leicht, wenn man es am Donnerstagabend nach dem Patch mit Twinks leerräumen kann. Hier könnte man den Faden noch weiter spinnen und sich fragen, warum die Twinks so gutes Equipment hatten. War vielleicht schon PDK25er viel zu leicht auf normalem Modus? Wir werden es nie erfahren .... *irrekicher*.


Ok, ziehen wir den Schwierigkeitsgrad des 10ers so hoch, dass ihr mit durchweg 245er Equipment und höher (PDK25 eben) da richtig zu knabbern habt, was passiert denn dann mit den reinen 10er Gilden? Itemlevel 232 als Schnitt?
Und mit was ihr den Laden leeräumt spielt keine Rolle. Eure Twinks werden vermutlich auch 25er PDK Equip haben und beim Twink-Run kanntet ihr die Bosse.

Ihr könnt als 25er Gilde den 10er Content nicht bewerten, da ihr ihn schlicht und ergreifend zum Release schon overgeared.

@ Mäuserich:
Als wir soweit waren den Blutpunkt-Gewinn von Saurfang gut unter Kontrolle zu haben legten wir ihn mit einem Mal im Raid. Das wurde zu Anfang seiner Raserei verteilt.


----------



## Gerti (14. Dezember 2009)

Also als besonders schwer empfand ich es nicht, okay, sind auch ne eingespielte Truppe aber trotzdem.
Überall ein "kennenlern" Wipe und dann lags, event sogar ohne Wipe. In 2h waren wir durch. PTR erfahrungen hatte keiner, wir haben nur vom Rl erklärt bekommen, was die Bosse in welcher Phase machen und dem entsprechend unsere Taktik angepasst... Und Sauerfang hat unser Healer ab 80% alleine geheilt, da der eine leider ungelücklich gestorben ist, sind dann bei 20% gewiped weil er oom war.

@lari, 10er gruppen können 245er equip haben, pdok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (14. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ok, ziehen wir den Schwierigkeitsgrad des 10ers so hoch, dass ihr mit durchweg 245er Equipment und höher (PDK25 eben) da richtig zu knabbern habt, was passiert denn dann mit den reinen 10er Gilden? Itemlevel 232 als Schnitt?
> Und mit was ihr den Laden leeräumt spielt keine Rolle. Eure Twinks werden vermutlich auch 25er PDK Equip haben und beim Twink-Run kanntet ihr die Bosse.
> 
> Ihr könnt als 25er Gilde den 10er Content nicht bewerten, da ihr ihn schlicht und ergreifend zum Release schon overgeared.



Wenn sich wer dem 25er Content gewollt verweigert (etliche PUG's ziehen da tagtäglich rein und raus), ist schlichtweg selber schuld. Man kann und sollte erwarten dürfen, dass die nächste Zehnerinstanz 25er Gear aus dem vorherigen Contentbereich mehr oder weniger voraussetzt. Bei Ulduar 10er kamen auch keine Schreie vonwegen: Oha, ihr wart ja Naxxramas 25er, komplett Overequipped!!11eins. Aber offenbar waren wir ja auch für die 25er durchs Band weg overequipped, weil wir auch da am Mittwochabend durch waren!

PS: Mein 258er Umhang stammt aus dem 10er-Content.


----------



## Plüschbâr (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde ICC auf keinen Fall zu leicht. Wir sind eine kleine gemütliche Gilde die nur im 10ner Raiden geht dementsprechend ist unser EQ. So und ICC IST eine harte Nuss für uns woran es liegt kann ich nicht sagen (nicht lachen) aber wir stehen grad vorm 2ten Boss und nunja...wir stehen bzw liegen auch des öfteren. Zu leicht ist es auf keinen Fall !

mfg 
Plüsch

P.S: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten und bei 1000 Stück sich was wünschen


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2009)

Nein, die 10er setzen 10er vorraus, 25er den 25er Content. Logisch.
Und man kann von niemandem erwarten den 25er Content mit Randoms zu clearen, einfach weil sowas Zeit verlangt, die gerade die 10er Content-Spieler nicht aufbringen können oder eben wollen.

War Ulduar für euch schwer? An welchen Bossen hattet ihr die ersten Probleme? Ich vermute, dass ihr leviathan, Klingenschuppe und XT recht zügig geschafft habt und ab dann der Schwierigkeitsgrad angezogen ist.
Jetzt habt ihr wieder die ersten 4 Bosse vor der Nase, was danach kommt, vor allem vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her, weißt du noch nicht.

Wir haben 10er PdoK mit 25+ Trys left gecleared, bis zum clear des ersten Flügels in der ICC haben wir etwa 5 Stunden gebraucht/zwei Raidabende. "Leicht" ist für mich was anderes, zum Beispiel Anubarak in der PDK, der lag bei uns im zweiten Try. So schnell hattenw ir keinen Boss in der ICC down.


----------



## Piposus (14. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, die 10er setzen 10er vorraus, 25er den 25er Content. Logisch.



Seh ich nicht so, ich bezahle auch meine 13 Euro und will den verfügbaren Content als auf sich gesamthaft aufbauend betrachten.



> Und man kann von niemandem erwarten den 25er Content mit Randoms zu clearen, einfach weil sowas Zeit verlangt, die gerade die 10er Content-Spieler nicht aufbringen können oder eben wollen.



1-2 Stunden einmal in der Woche ist nicht wirklich ein grosser zusätzlicher Zeitaufwand.



> War Ulduar für euch schwer?



Nein, Ulduar war eben richtig. Ulduar war keine Fastfood-Instanz.



> An welchen Bossen hattet ihr die ersten Probleme? Ich vermute, dass ihr leviathan, Klingenschuppe und XT recht zügig geschafft habt und ab dann der Schwierigkeitsgrad angezogen ist.



Auf Normal waren wir 2 Tage nach Release durch, aber man konnte ja sofort an die Herausforderungen ran.



> Jetzt habt ihr wieder die ersten 4 Bosse vor der Nase, was danach kommt, vor allem vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her, weißt du noch nicht.



Das ist kein Argument, im Moment sind da 4 Bosse und das noch für 3 Wochen. Ich schreibe nicht über irgendwas, was ich frühstens in 3 Wochen vor die Nase gesetzt bekomme.



> Wir haben 10er PdoK mit 25+ Trys left gecleared, bis zum clear des ersten Flügels in der ICC haben wir etwa 5 Stunden gebraucht/zwei Raidabende. "Leicht" ist für mich was anderes, zum Beispiel Anubarak in der PDK, der lag bei uns im zweiten Try. So schnell hattenw ir keinen Boss in der ICC down.



Ich wette, dass ihr nächste ID bei ca. 2 Stunden für diesen "Wing" angelangt. Ich bezahle auch meine 13 Euro und ich will auch Content!


----------



## Braamséry (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich will hier net sagen, dass du rumheulst, wie schon jmd geschrieben hatte.

Aber ich muss dir Recht geben. Ich war beim Kumpel, die auch keine sehr gute Gilde sind und siehe da, sie hatten nach 4Trys 4Bosse im 25er Down ohne PTR Arbeit.

Und und mal auf die Trybegrenzung sprechen zu kommen, ist das wohl lächerlich.

Wenn man in NH nen Boss 1ma getestet hat, liegt der oft nach 2-3 Trys seit Wotlk. Wenn man gesagt hätte, dass man nach Kampfbeginn 2Std Zeit hätte, wäre der Zeitdruck da, aber so kann ich so gesehn jeden Tag da hin gehen und den tryen und gucken bis er fällt. Ob nu 15Trys is meist egal, die meisten werden die nach 2-3 Down haben.


----------



## Sarjin (14. Dezember 2009)

WIE ?! Wie kann man bitte diesen Thread eröffnen wo man max 1 wing gecleart hat ? Es scheint als hätte der TE sich kein bischen informiert..
Es scheint als würde er denken das der 1. Wing schon alles war..
WTF ?! 
Jeder wird arthas am Ende killen können findet ecuh damit ab..
Sry ich bin auch nicht einer dises casuals aber ich bekomme Aggressionen bei solchen threads die sich jeglicher Grundlage entziehen!!


----------



## Venir199 (14. Dezember 2009)

also ich habs rnd probiert und war schon recht schwer obwohl das equip 25er pdk war
naja aber wenn man die bosse erstmal kennt is es eigentlich einfach 
aber icc hc wird denk ich richtig knakig


----------



## larrifarri (14. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Für mich schaut es so aus, das der Laden über kurz oder lang ein riesen Equipsupermarkt wird an dem sich jeder bedienen kann wenn er Bedarf hat. Herausforderungen wie in Ulduar *oder auch anfänglich in PDK fehlen* hier. Irgendwie haben wir erwartet, das man mal wieder erst *ein paarmal am den Bossen whiped* bis man dann den einen oder anderen legt. Selbst die *Lebensbalken der Bosse dort liegen unter Ulduar niveau*. Alles sehr sehr merkwürdig.
> 
> Was ist da nur los?
> 
> Gruß Gohaar



1.
Geh mal in den 25er rein, dann wirst du sehen wie leicht die instnz ist (ironie off
2.
Wo gabs in PDK anfangs eine Herausforderung? oO
Pdk  das was du einen "Equipsupermarkt" nennst.

3.Achso du wilst also, dass der 2te Boss im 25er nach 3 Min enraged? /ironie off

4.
Ok wir gehen mal nach den Lebensbalken:
Thaddius hat 30 mio Leben im 25er.


5. Wenn du Aufmerksamkeit willst, dann mache nicht solche Theards auf!


Beim 4. Boss warst du also nicht...
Wenn du den im 25er nach 1 Try down hast, reden wir weiter.

Fazit:
Du hast einen Flügel gesehen und willst sagen, dass die Instanz *zu* leicht ist ?!
Selten so gelacht.

Du kannst den Theard in 3 Monaten nochmal eröffnen, wenn du bis dahin Arthas down hast, dann kansnt du sagen, dass die Instanz zu leicht ist.


----------



## Piposus (14. Dezember 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> WIE ?! Wie kann man bitte diesen Thread eröffnen wo man max 1 wing gecleart hat ? Es scheint als hätte der TE sich kein bischen informiert..
> Es scheint als würde er denken das der 1. Wing schon alles war..
> WTF ?!
> Jeder wird arthas am Ende killen können findet ecuh damit ab..
> Sry ich bin auch nicht einer dises casuals aber ich bekomme Aggressionen bei solchen threads die sich jeglicher Grundlage entziehen!!



Für noch 3 Wochen ist dieser Wing aber die Spitze des Contents! Es würde wohl niemand etwas sagen, wenn die Instanz inkl. Hardmodes verfügbar wäre. Und ohne Trybegrenzung!


----------



## Natar (14. Dezember 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Für noch 3 Wochen ist dieser Wing aber die Spitze des Contents!



das geht in richtung "schachmatt"  !


----------



## larrifarri (14. Dezember 2009)

PDOK 10 war für 2 Monate die Spitze des 10er Contents und war auch nicht sehr schwer (außer anub).
Schachmatt zurück.


----------



## Piposus (14. Dezember 2009)

larrifarri schrieb:


> PDOK 10 war für 2 Monate die Spitze des 10er Contents und war auch nicht sehr schwer (außer anub).
> Schachmatt zurück.


Wir können hier gerne über die Lootkiste (aka PDK/PDOK) reden, dachte jedoch es ginge um die Loladelle. Dass PDK aus der untersten Contentschublade stammt, da sind wir uns wohl hoffentlich einig. Umso schlimmer ist es, dass nach dieser Zeit des absoluten Fastfoodcontents nun die nächste Phase auf diesem tiefen Niveau eingeläutet wird. Und mir ist es egal, ob in 3 Monaten, 5 Jahren oder 42 Äonen alles besser sein möge, ich rede von jetzt.

@Spankyhamthrall: Troll hier nicht rum bitte.


----------



## Firun (14. Dezember 2009)

/Spam gelöscht , bleibt bitte beim Thema, danke.


----------



## Genomchen (14. Dezember 2009)

@Firfun
Offenbar scheints du neu zu sein. Mein Post war kein Spam, sondern sollte verdeutlichen, dass hier Seitenlang der eine besser als der andere zu sein versucht. Der Thread klingt, wie wenn ich sagen würde: "Ich habe heute Athumen im Firsttry gelegt, Karazhan is viel zu leicht!", um daraufhin nen Thread zu erstellen. Gut, ich empfinde den Anfang auch als einfach, ABER ich bleibe realistisch, denn

a) es ist 10er nh was ich sah,
b) bin ich denke ich doch Recht gut equipped und habe deshalb ein leichteres zu Beginn und
c) weiss ich das noch was kommt und mache mir deshalb keinen Kopf.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn du den Post als Spam gesehen hast, dann will ich nicht wissen, wie du bei manch Themen und Launen hier zur Tat schreiten wirst.


Ach, btw, hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich Arthas vor euch legen werde? Nein? Ich werde Arthas vor euch legen!


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

larrifarri schrieb:


> 1.
> Geh mal in den 25er rein, dann wirst du sehen wie leicht die instnz ist (ironie off
> 2.
> Wo gabs in PDK anfangs eine Herausforderung? oO
> ...


----------



## Piposus (14. Dezember 2009)

@Genomchen: Ich hätte gerne auch die nächsten 3 Wochen Content, an dem ich wenigstens 3-4 Abende pro Woche spielen kann, ist dieses Anliegen dermassen unverständlich? Ist ja nicht so, dass dieses Spiel gratis wäre.


----------



## Enyalios (14. Dezember 2009)

larrifarri schrieb:


> PDOK 10 war für 2 Monate die Spitze des 10er Contents und war auch nicht sehr schwer (außer anub).
> Schachmatt zurück.



Jo, genialer "Schachzug"...... erst ellenlang schreiben was dem TE einfällt zu posten die Instanz wäre zu einfach, nur um dann darunter ihm im Glauben eins reinzuwürgen letztendlich beizupflichten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (14. Dezember 2009)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Jeden Tag ein neuer "Raid xyz zu einfach" Thread, ich kanns balb nicht mehr hören. Ist ja fast schon wie das obligatorische *first* Geschreibe von jedem zweiten Deppen. Blizzard sagt es immer wieder, jeder soll alle Raids sehen und auch clearen können. Alle die mehr wollen können den heroischen Modus machen und bekommen dort ihre Herausforderung.
> 
> Also einfach mal die Füße still halten und die normale Version cleaern, bissel equip farmen und dann ab in die HC Version.
> 
> Unglaublich, hauptsache mal über etwas gejammert.


----------



## baumthekaito (14. Dezember 2009)

Was is alle mit eurem Saurfang habt wir hatten 3th try ohne das 1 mal des champions im raid war


----------



## Gohaar (14. Dezember 2009)

Nu ist der Flügel clear und auch der ach so harte 4. Boss ist im 3. Try gefallen. Ich persönlich meine der war zu leicht. Beweise im Arsenal unter Implied Norgannon oder die Königsgarde Norgannon


----------



## Maga1212 (14. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder lustig die ganzen opfer hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (14. Dezember 2009)

@Piposus
Nein natürlich ist das nicht zuviel verlangt. Komme btw gerade vom frischen firstkill Saurfang 25er und nach einigen whipes haben wir den dreh raus. Und jetzt wo wir wissen wie der Hase läuft muss ich sagen, ja es ist einfach, jedenfalls im 25er nh. Und du sagst 3-4 Abende raiden. Du hast zur Verfügung: Ulduar, Naxx, Ony, Maly, Archa, PDK, ICC und die drei neuen 5er heros die 232 itemlevel im hero mode droppen. Lebst du noch oder spielst du nurnoch? Mit der Menge an Content den du da hast musst du ja jede Menge Abende haben. Ich will mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber allein mit Ulduar bist du 2 Abende beschäftigt, dann noch PDK 10er/25er ein Abend, und zu guter letzt noch Ony und ICC im 10er clearen und du hast 4 Abende. Oh Ulduar dropped nichts mehr für dich? Dann zähl dich auch ned zu den raidern, da raiden nicht nur bedeutet Items zu sammeln sondern im Teamplay Bosse zu besiegen. Aber bevor ich das vertiefe lassen wir das Thema, da das ganze WoW-Grundsatzgelabber wieder anfängt^^


----------



## Iramo (14. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> sonst hackt es oder?
> er darf ja wohl seine meinung äussern



hmm.. Ja, ich glaube jeder darf seine Meinung frei äussern.. (siehe Signatur *G*)
Naja und zum Raid.. Meine Stammgruppe war letzten Donnerstag drin und glaube nach 30 Minuten war alles bis zum ersten Boss down..
Aber ich selber war leider nicht da :/
Greetz Iramoo


----------



## Komakomi (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich war gerade das erste mal ICC(10):
1. Boss 2. Try
2. Boss 1. Try
3. Boss 1. Try
4. Boss 2. Try

An sich schauen die Statistiken recht "easy" aus, allerdings fand ich speziell den 4. Boss extrem hart (sobald er ein mal 100 Blutpunkte hat wird's knackig für die Heiler!). Die Inztanz hat ein SUPER aussehen, tolle Boss-Ideen, und einen schönen Schwierigkeit'sgrad! Habe so etwas lange wieder vermisst.
Wenn man zudem beachtet, das sind die ersten 4 von 16, könnt ihr durchaus auf Steigerungspotential hoffen! Und wemm alles zu "Lahm" ist, der kann die zeit über die Innis für die Hardmodes abfarmen. Das Equip werdet ihr brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Blizz für 3.3!


----------



## Sebastian1804 (14. Dezember 2009)

Also mit meiner 25er Stamm haben wir für den ersten Boss zwar nur 3 Trys , beim Vierten lag er gebraucht - aber der zweite Boss ist schon etwas schwieriger von der Koordination her. Da muss das Zusammenspiel passen, damit das Mana vom Boss runtergeht.

Und nein wir haben die Lady noch nicht down, werden sie aber hoffentlich bald legen

PS: Freue mich auf alle L2P'S , mir egal ich finds halt nicht so easy^^

10er kann ich leider noch nicht beurteilen

Mir gefällt ICC ;-) LG


----------



## Yinj (14. Dezember 2009)

naja muss sagen die ersten 4 Bosse waren angemessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns hat es beim 1. Boss gehagt der rest war so mhm kennen wir nich also mla schaun wies klappt.
Hoffe trotzdem das der rest der ja jez erst in 27 Tagen (stand 14.12.09) frei wird schwerer wird.


----------



## TheGui (15. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren gestern zum 1. mal in der Zitadelle 10ner und  waren ein wenig überrascht. Der 1. Boss fiel im 2. Try, der 2. Boss im 2. Try und der Luftschiffkampf war sogar im 1. Try am Ende. Zwar waren wir super glücklich und stolz auf uns, trotzdem blieb ein fader Beigeschmack.


Du hast gerade mal Schwierigkeitsstufe 1 von 4 Geschafft... und mekerst das es zu leicht ist?


----------



## Piposus (15. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Du hast gerade mal Schwierigkeitsstufe 1 von 4 Geschafft... und mekerst das es zu leicht ist?


Die restlichen Schwierigkeitsstufen sind aber noch ne Weile (wegen Verzögerungstaktik seitens Blizzard) nicht verfügbar. Sollten wir nicht über den implementierten Content reden?

/Edit: Zudem (aber nur, weil du schön gross und rot geschrieben hast): http://www.dasdass.de!



> @Piposus
> Nein natürlich ist das nicht zuviel verlangt. Komme btw gerade vom frischen firstkill Saurfang 25er und nach einigen whipes haben wir den dreh raus. Und jetzt wo wir wissen wie der Hase läuft muss ich sagen, ja es ist einfach, jedenfalls im 25er nh. Und du sagst 3-4 Abende raiden. Du hast zur Verfügung: Ulduar, Naxx, Ony, Maly, Archa, PDK, ICC und die drei neuen 5er heros die 232 itemlevel im hero mode droppen. Lebst du noch oder spielst du nurnoch? Mit der Menge an Content den du da hast musst du ja jede Menge Abende haben. Ich will mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber allein mit Ulduar bist du 2 Abende beschäftigt, dann noch PDK 10er/25er ein Abend, und zu guter letzt noch Ony und ICC im 10er clearen und du hast 4 Abende. Oh Ulduar dropped nichts mehr für dich? Dann zähl dich auch ned zu den raidern, da raiden nicht nur bedeutet Items zu sammeln sondern im Teamplay Bosse zu besiegen. Aber bevor ich das vertiefe lassen wir das Thema, da das ganze WoW-Grundsatzgelabber wieder anfängt^^



Was soll an vergangenem Content noch interessant sein? Es ist Vergangenheit, also lass es dies auch sein. Genausowenig wie ich wegen "Erfolgen" (haha, was für nen Erfolg auf 80) noch MC bzw. BWL gehe, genausowenig werd ich x-mal gelegte Bosse nochmal "einfach so" legen wollen. Wir in der Gilde finden daran keinen Spass. Ich würde gerne spielen, nicht zuviel, aber auch nicht zuwenig. Denn ich bezahle!


----------



## Seintz (15. Dezember 2009)

Achja immer das kiddy geflame, ausserdem glaub ich nicht unbedingt, dass wenn hier über content diskutiet wird, blizz direkt hingeht und es nervt, weil irgendwer über die schwierigkeit "whined", schließlich ist das nicht das offi forum.
Übrigens an die flamer hier im thread, ihr seid die die hier rum"whinen".
Mein Gildenleiter (ja ihr habt richtig gelesen, ich bin auch von der Königsgarde) wollte nur die meinung anderer hören, wie sie ICC finden, ob es für sie zu leicht oder zu schwer ist. Allerdings seit ihr, ich vergaß, zu inkompetent, das wirkliche thema zu sehen.
Euch gefällt es nicht, dass so ein thread aufgemacht wird? Oooohhhhh, eine tüte mitleid für euch. Ignoriert ihn doch einfach, mensch.
Und bevor ich jetzt endgültig vom thema abschweife und mich auf euer niveau setze, sag ich auch nochmal was zur ICC.
Wir halten fest das der erste flügel am leichtesten sein soll, gut.
Dennoch scheint er mir ein wenig zu kurz, man geht keine 2m und schon ist man beim boss. Nun gut, der weg zum 1.Boss ist zwar kurz, aber der trash ist doch ziemlich trickreich und macht die sache wieder gut, aber bei den andren? 2 trash gruppen, die man fast planloss übernhaufen rennt, ich finde da hätte blizz doch was mehr machen können.
Oder was haltet ihr davon?
ACHTUNG FÜR FLAMER! DIES WAR EINE FRAGE AUF DIE MAN NICHT MIT REALITÄTS- UND SINNFREIEN POSTS ANTWORTET!

Ja ich weiß, ich schütte praktisch gesehen Öl ins Feuer, für unsere lieben Flamer (ach was fürn Wortspiel), allerdings möchte ich wie der TE auch nur Meinung von anderen haben, die schon in der ICC selbst waren.

PS: Btw seid ihr Flamer nie übern ersten Trash hinausgekommen oder warum musst ihr immer so aggressiv auf einen Thread losgehen, der niemandem was zur leide tut? Ich versteh es einfach nicht... 

Tschüssi dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelong (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, der 1. Wing aus ICC gefällt mir sehr gut.

Wir waren zunächst, direkt Mittwochs, mit den 10 Mainchars drin, die im Schnitt Itemlevel 245 haben. Auch wir sind keine Hardcore-Gamer, aber mit Sicherheit eine ambitionierte Truppe. Man muss dazu sagen, wir sind ziemlich aufeinander eingespielt.
Der erste Wing fiel uns nicht wirklich schwer, wobei die heikelste Situation wohl war, als uns die riesen Skelette vorm 1. Boss uns überraschten. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere lag alles, bis auf das Gunship-Battle First-Try. Wobei es bei  Gunship wohl eher daran lag, dass wir im 1. Try die Jetpacks nicht angelegt hatten und im 2en ein Heiler relativ früh daneben gehüpft ist. Wir haben uns vorher oberflächlich über die Bosse informiert und man kann sich denken, dass uns ICC nicht wirklich schwer viel und genauso auch die Wertung der Schwierigkeitsgrads ausfiel.

Wir waren allerdings gestern Abend nochmal mit Twinks drin, kein sonderlich gutes Lineup und im Schnitt wird es wohl ein gutes 226er Itemlevel gewesen sein, wobei die Tanks noch mit am schlechtesten Equiped waren, der bereits bekannte Trash ging jetzt zwar leicht von der Hand, direkt beim 1. Boss merkte man aber, das fehlende Equip der Tanks und der fehlende Schaden auf den Spikes. Ich behaupte mal einfach ohne irgendwie selbstlobend wirken zu möchten, dass wir auch die Twinks auf einem angemessenem Level spielen können und es schlichtweg einfach am Equip lag, dass schon der erste Boss nicht down ging. Vieleicht hätten wir mit den folgenden Bossen weniger Probleme gehabt, da hier das Tankequip, nach meiner Einschätzung nicht ganz so ausschlaggebend ist.

Ich denke ICC ist wohl daher nicht ganz sooooooooo einfach und auch früher war es so, dass MH mit Naxx/Gruul/Maggi-Gear durchaus begehbar und nach wenigen IDs mit dann etwas besserem Gear auch clearbar war. Nur brauchte man eben länger um das Gear zu farmen. Inzwischen kann man locker, das nötige Gear für kommende 10er durch ältere 25er bereits weit überschreiten und durch Hardmodes, das selbe für kommende 25er Inhalte.


----------



## Koyde (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ICC 10er erster wing, haben wir uns nichts erwartet alles first außer der 4te da haben wir dann erst nach mehreren wipes gepeilt das man doch mitm 2 tank spielen sollte weil er sich sonst zu krass healt naja im 25er sahs da bei uns schon wieder anders aus bestimmt 10 mal an der lady gewiped schiffkampf nach 2 down und beim letzten wurds dann komischer weise bei uns richtig lustig und die id ist immer noch nicht clear bei uns. Für den ersten wing sau gut gelungen , kann man gar nicht meckern!


----------



## Bummrar (15. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Was ist da nur los?
> 
> EDIT FÜR ALLE FLAMER. Nu ist der Flügel clear und auch der ach so harte 4. Boss ist im 3. Try gefallen. Ich persönlich meine der war zu leicht. Beweise im Arsenal unter Implied Norgannon oder die Königsgarde Norgannon
> 
> Gruß Gohaar


gz wir tryn immernoch an ihm und finde es daher nicht zu leicht!


----------



## Rootii (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich war gestern mit Kollegen und Random drin.. keiner kannte wirklich nen Boss.
1. Boss 4 Wipes glaub ich, dann hatten wir Taktik raus, alle leute passend eingeteilt -> Boss down
2. Boss 4 oder 5 Wipes.. Taktik raus, Leute eingeteilt -> Boss down
3. Luftschiff.. 1 Wipe.. Recht einfach gemacht
4. Kommt heute.. haben es nach 2. Trys gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt is.. viele scheitern schon an den ersten Bossen und selbst wenn man die Taktik hat, finde ich es noch anspruchsvoll, da eigentlich nicht 1 Fehler passieren darf, sonst könnte das reinste Chaos herrschen und es gibt nen Wipe.

 -> icc10 für mich völlig ok, endlich mal etwas anspruchsvolleres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NurNeEule (15. Dezember 2009)

ICC 10
Am Wochenende 2 mal Random versucht jeweils als 1. Boss war schluss.
Trash war interesant erfrischend aber kein Problem, trotzt wipe.
Nur halt 1. Boss kaum progress trotzt einigen trys.
Hauptproblem war totales chaos. 
Fehleinschätzung: Wirbeln überbewertet.

Montag nochmal mit Bekannten rangegangen, trash wieder wie gehabt, 1.Boss dann zwar progress bis 60% immerhin aber nachn 1,5h sterben war die Luft raus.
Weniger Chaos als bei den ersten Random versuchen.
Hauptproblem war das nicht sofortige Umschwenken auf die Stachel, vor allem wenn es Heiler erwischte.

ICC 25  
Bei einem halbrandom beim 2. Boss eingestiegen.
Nach 3 wipes lag die Dame, war interesant, viel zu tun als Eule, Decursen, sogar CC.
Luftschlacht ein Wipe, kampf macht viel spass.
Letzter Boss, mit den bestien wollte nicht klappen, zuviel heal zum Boss durchgereicht, war aber auch sehr spät geworden.
Es fällt recht schwer sich als Eule das Tankmagier gehabe bei den Bestien abzugewöhen ;P
Wieder ein Ort für mal wider die CC tasten zu entstauben.

Bisher gefällt mir ICC recht gut, vom Design und Witz her.

PS: Noch paar trys und ich hab wenigstens den Ruf Ring


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Also Piposus, was du sagst ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Hätte Blizz die Ini vollständig rausgelassen, hättest du spätestens am Freitag gelesen "Gilde XY hat Arthas gelegt". Dann hätte es noch 2 Wochen gedauert und Spieler wie du wären da im Schnellsprint durchgerannt und wiederum 2 Wochen später, also vier Wochen nach Release wären Leute wie du da gewesen und hätten geschrien "wir brauchen nen 2ten Arthas".
Ich weiss nicht seit wann du WoW spielst, aber diesen "den Boss kenn ich schon, der dropped nixmehr für mich bzw will ich den nen 2mal killen"-Gedanke gibts irgendwie erst seit Blizz damals die QuealDanas Markenitems rausgelassen hat und keiner mehr den t5 content gemacht hat, "weil man ja per Markenzeugs" besser bekam. Raiden hat aber nichts damit zu tun, ausschliesslich "neue" Bosse zu besiegen und nur in Inis zu gehen, die für einen was droppen. Raider zu sein bedeutet Teamplay zu mögen. Anders ausgedrückt schätze ich das mehr als 60% der WoW Spieler auch noch nen 3D Shooter nebenher spielen. Da geht ihr auch immer auf die selbe Map und schreit ned rum ihr wollt nen neuen Boss nach dem 2ten Level haben. In CoD4, CSS, etc läufst du auch ned rum, weil du nen neuen Level sehen willst, sondern weil dir das Teamplay Spass macht (kann natürlich auch das Gegenteil sein, und du magst es, weil die Headshoots so cool aussehen, dann würde ich aber meine Person nochmal überdenken). So und in der WoW machst du keine Sightseeing Tour (kannst du natürlich machen, aber hat nix mit Raiden zu tun), sondern spielst mit anderen zusammen und da entsteht der Spass indem du was draus machst. Klar hat jeder eine gewisse Vorstellung davon, was Raiden bedeutet, aber ganz gewiss ist es fern vom Raidgedanken, wenn man nur rumläuft und nach neuem schreit. Anders gesagt: Hast du den gesamten vorherigen Content clear? Hast du den t4-t9 Content clear? Hast du die t8-9 Hardmodes gemacht? Hast du ICC10er und 25er clear? Denn selbst wenn t4-t6 70er Content ist, macht dieser echt Spass. Zwar brauchst du keine 25 Leute mehr dafür, aber mit 5 Leuten ist SSC noch ziemlich knackig. Wie gesagt du machst dir den Spass und Grundlage dafür ist genug da. Ich geh heute noch gerne nach Kara, schaffs aber nur weiter, wenn beim Theaterevent nicht Romeo und Julia kommen, da die alleine nicht machbar sind, jedenfalls krieg ichs ned hin^^


----------



## Lari (15. Dezember 2009)

Mark'Gar wurde jetzt ein wenig abgeschwächt, ich vermute die Säbelpeitsche ist gemeint.
Wir haben ihn zwar "Prenerf" gelegt, aber 16.000er Hits im Sekundentakt ist mit 2 Heilern auch schon ziemlich hart gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schumii (15. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren gestern zum 1. mal in der Zitadelle 10ner und  waren ein wenig überrascht. Der 1. Boss fiel im 2. Try, der 2. Boss im 2. Try und der Luftschiffkampf war sogar im 1. Try am Ende. Zwar waren wir super glücklich und stolz auf uns, trotzdem blieb ein fader Beigeschmack.
> 
> ...



jaa kann ich auch nicht verstehen...
der nächste wing kommt etwa mitte januar und beinhaltet wieder mindestens 2 bosse

und wir hatten gestern recht harte probleme mit dem ersten boss xD

der patch ist sau gut gelungen, keine bugs, keine laggs, server zur rechten zeit wieder on...
sowas gabs lange nich mehr...

also nich rummeckern, sondern einfach freuen das patch 3.3 so gut klappt =)


----------



## wertzû (15. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ihr habt wahrscheinlich guides gelesen? Klar sind die bosse dann so einfach, wir haben die bosse ohne guides gemacht. brauchten etwa 4 trys pro Boss. Beim ersten Boss hatten wir leider mühe, da wir mit nem heal schami und nem holyprieist reingegangen sind. Da brauchte man echt viel zu heilen. Ich musste dann umspeccen weil der tank zuviel schaden gefressen hat. (Tank hatte ulduar eq)



Lari schrieb:


> Mark'Gar wurde jetzt ein wenig abgeschwächt, ich vermute die Säbelpeitsche ist gemeint.
> Wir haben ihn zwar "Prenerf" gelegt, aber 16.000er Hits im Sekundentakt ist mit 2 Heilern auch schon ziemlich hart gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep haben wir auch, leider keinen palaheal dabei gehabt bis ich umskillen musste.... D:


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2009)

also wir sind eigendlich eine passable gilde die immer gut am aktuellen contend dran ist und wir haben gestern abend um 23:8 erst mal Lady Deathwisper im 25er gelegt im 10 glaub ich sind wir schon durch da war cih aber nicht dabei.

Ich freu mich heute abend schon rießig auf die Luftschlacht ich hoffe bloß das ich wieder im raid bin


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kann hiermit nur eines feststellen:
Für CasualGamer und Fungamer ist die Ini schon knackig. Für eingespielte Raider hingegen, die Erfahrung haben, ist der Raid auch ohne Guide problemlos an einem Abend im Firstrun clearbar. Allerdings nur was immo frei ist, ich weiss nicht, wie sich das noch nach hinten hin verändern wird. Aber für erfahrene Raider ist der ICC Anfang nichts weiter als ein lustiges Intro, das jedoch schon mit der nächsten ID zum Farmplatz wird. Ausser Saurfang gibts immo dort keine Herausforderung (vorausgesetzt man hat einen gut Equippten Stamm) und selbst er ist, sobald man die Taktik einmal weiss, Freeloot. Was mir als Tank jedoch sehr gefällt ist, dass es in der Ini mal wieder schön auf Avoid ankommt und nicht nur auf stupides HP farmen.


----------



## Benjamin79 (15. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> 1 Krieger Tank
> 1 Pala Tank
> 1 Pala Heal
> 1 Baum
> ...



Wo ist der Schurke  allein wegen der fallen??? Dan könntes Probleme geben wegen den wachen.
Angenommen in 10ner ICC  gehe ich ohne schurke  nicht rein weil das Wip's vorprogramiert ist  wen mann nicht aufpast.

Auch wenn es krass klink der Wächter haut aleine schon über weit von 15 K schaden raus,und dabei noch den Mopps da zu Ja dan sucht euch grab!Geschweige in 25ger könnt der schaden vom Wächter sehr bösse sein.. Heiler sollten da auf zack sein.

Mag aber nicht da rüber  kopf machen was in 25ger  ab geht.!


PS:/  Edit

Und Drei Heiler sollten es sein  eigendlich. Zwei auf Tank  die ja ineinander stehen. Und 1ner auf Gruppe .Weil die Gruppe nicht so an schaden bekommt....

Da gibs auch gute beschrieben  infos über Boss kämpfe  ..


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

@Benjamin
Ich kenn mich da ned aus, aber in der Aufstellung is ja ne Eule dabei, die zur Katze werden kann. Können Katzen die Fallen nicht auch sehen? Kann natürlich ein Epic Fehlgedanke sein von mir^^


----------



## Benjamin79 (15. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Benjamin
> Ich kenn mich da ned aus, aber in der Aufstellung is ja ne Eule dabei, die zur Katze werden kann. Können Katzen die Fallen nicht auch sehen? Kann natürlich ein Epic Fehlgedanke sein von mir^^



So weit ich weis  glaube ich das es Epic Felgedanke ist .. So weit ich weis können es doch nur Schurken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Es sind auch erfahrung die ich machen muste als Tank .Gestern wieder rein und das ohne Schurke . und haben richtige probleme bekommen vom Trasch und Wächter...


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dann würde ich da auch nen Schurken bevorzugen hehe^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (15. Dezember 2009)

Seintz schrieb:


> ...
> Dennoch scheint er mir ein wenig zu kurz, man geht keine 2m und schon ist man beim boss. Nun gut, der weg zum 1.Boss ist zwar kurz, aber der trash ist doch ziemlich trickreich und macht die sache wieder gut, aber bei den andren? 2 trash gruppen, die man fast planloss übernhaufen rennt, ich finde da hätte blizz doch was mehr machen können.
> Oder was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> ...


Neben dem, dass dir wohl bewusst ist dass du auf eine so gestellte Frage kaum mehr konstruktive Antworten bekommst als dein Cheffe, bemerkst du wohl hoffentlich auch dass du dich leider nicht besser verhälst. Ok soweit noch egal, ich machs ja auch nicht (immer).

Allerdings möchte ich gerne darauf eingehen:
Blizzard hatte ja schon mit WotLK angekündigt, dass sie die langen Trashpassagen in Raids und Inis verkürzen wollen.
Mit PDK war hier ein Extrem erreicht, welches als kontraproduktiv erachtet wird.
Mit ICC wurde nun wieder ein Mindestmass an Trash eingebaut und zwar ich solchen Gruppen, dass man sich CC überlegen kann - aber nicht muss.
Hier ist es wohl auch eine Gearfrage.
Für meinen Geschmack sind die Übergänge von Boss zu Boss recht angenehm gestaltet, obwohl ich gegen 1-2 Gruppen mehr auch nichts einzuwenden hätte.
Um aber bei der Schwierigkeit zu bleiben:
Hier wurde mehrfach angetönt dass der 10ner sehr sehr einfach ist, was für mich einfach zu kurz gegriffen ist.
Auch wenn es für viele die sich 25er Raids gewohnt sind oder 10ner in einer eingespielten Gruppe machen zu einfach sein mag, finde ich die Schwierigkeit ansprechend. Nicht weil es für mich persönlich schwer wäre sondern aus folgenden Überlegungen:
Blizzard musste massive Fehler beim Equipmentdesign eingestehen (-20% Ausweichdebuff, "intelligentes Healen" sind nur 2 Anpassungen die das unterstreichen). Trotz den Anpassungen bleiben gewisse Lücken bestehen. T9 heroisch ist zB zu stark für ICC25.
_Somit folgt, dass viele entweder ICC10 oder 25 overgeared betreten - was ja nicht unbedingt ihr Fehler ist_
PDK Content wurde im 10ner massiv einfacher gehalten als im 25er um auch kleinen Gilden und Rnd-Gruppen zugang zu allen Bossen zu ermöglichen.
Die Folgen des EQ-Supermarktes sind bekannt. An der Schwierigkeit musste etwas geschraubt werden.
_Das System der 10ner / 25er Raids wurde allerdings beibehalten und 10ner einfacher als 25er Designt - dies geschah wohl eher dem Umsatz zuliebe als der Qualität_
Es wurde hier ein Spagat aus Casualfreundlichkeit und anspruchsvollem Raid versucht der eigentlich an sich gut gelungen ist.
Wenn ein Raid für jemanden persönlich zu einfach ist muss er ja noch nicht fehldesignt sein.
Der 10ner wird wie der 25er für die "guten" Gilden als EQ-Farmbereich herhalten. Für Casualgilden ist der 25er schon einen Ticken anspruchsvoller.
Betrachtet den 10ner halt als "Klein-Gilden-Content".
Die bezahlen ja auch wie Piposus ihre 13 Euro...


----------



## Shadowrun91 (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Bosse sind momentan sehr einfach. Aber haben sehr schönes Heroic-Potenzial. (Bei uns lag alles First Try im 25 sind aber auch an Hardmodems gewöhnt)

Das was mich wirklich an der guten Ini stört ist die Tatsache das der Ganze Trash gepullt werden kann und weggebombt wird ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich verstehe Piposus und auch dich, Skelettkrieger, vollkommen. Aber wenn du es von der Seite der 13&#8364; betrachtest, dann widersprichst auch du dir selbst. Mal im Klartext, wenn ich mich Raider nenne und 13&#8364; dafür zahlen würde, dass ich EINE neue Raidini vorgelegt bekommen und die noch nedmal vollständig, dann würde ich mir ziemlich beklaut vorkommen. Es ist halt falsch (aus meiner Sicht) die Einstellung zu haben, nur das Neue zu bestreiten. Wie ich in meinem letzten langen Post schon schrieb gibt es genug Dinge, die man meistern kann und wenn es Lowraids im alleingang sind. Ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, dass nur wenige Spieler ALLES bis einschliesslich dem t9 Content clear haben. Wenn man sich nur darauf beschränkt, Herausforderungen in den Schoss gelegt zu bekommen, dann ist man selbst schuld, wenn man die 13&#8364; auch noch erwähnen muss. Anders gesagt, du kannst mit dem Strom gehen und die Herausforderungen machen, die dir vorgegeben werden, oder du wendest dich vom Linearen ab und kochst dein eigenes Süppchen. Dann allerdings hast du mehr wie 4 Abende Beschäftigung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (15. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren gestern zum 1. mal in der Zitadelle 10ner und  waren ein wenig überrascht. Der 1. Boss fiel im 2. Try, der 2. Boss im 2. Try und der Luftschiffkampf war sogar im 1. Try am Ende. Zwar waren wir super glücklich und stolz auf uns, trotzdem blieb ein fader Beigeschmack.
> 
> ...


das sind die ersten 4 bosse... als wir mit ulduar anfingen vielen die ersten vier bosse ähnlich schnell.... allerdings nur im easymode... nicht im normal mode!

so bezeichne ich es weil man den hardmode eigentlich machen muss um das wikrlich potential der bosse zu kennen. erst wenn man das gepackt hat darf man rum weinen


----------



## Skelettkrieger (15. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> ....


Mein 13 Euro - Einwand war mehr Ironie als was anderes.


Langsam kann ich aber einige nachvollziehen, dass der Content sie nicht auslastet.
Und zwar die, die Anub im 25er HC mit 50 Trys left und keinem Toten down haben. Oder zumindest mit 50 Trys left.
Für alle Anderen sollte es doch möglich sein dort noch 1-2 Trys daran zu verbringen. zumindest bis mal Wing 2 und dann auch 3 raus sind.
Sobald ICC komplett begehbar ist wird der Normalmode bei fast allen Gilden mehr als 1 Raidabend à 4 Stunden benötigen...


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt hast dus begriffen Skelettkrieger^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (15. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Jetzt hast dus begriffen Skelettkrieger^^



hatte ich schon zuvor.


----------



## Uratak (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja der Wing ist einfach! Alles im 10er und 25er mit Random Gruppen gelegt (G-Intern sowieso). Von daher ist es wirklich einfach. Allerdings kein Grund zu heulen. Ich denke es kommt mehr und irgendwann im Januar sehe ich Dich mit einem Beitrag "mimimi icc zu hard für casual gilden" - versprochen!


----------



## UseIt (15. Dezember 2009)

naja ich bin weiterhin der Meinung das der 10 nh content für die causals ist und auch bleiben wird und deswegen er nicht allzu schwer gestaltet werden wird. Die Hc- Versionen werden denke ich für die casual gilden nicht schaffbar sein (zumindest nicht in einigen wenigen trys)


----------



## vanelle (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn ich normalerweise auf Flames nicht antworte ^^

War mit 2 Randoms diese Woche drin und die haben ständig das movement beim ersten Boss verkackt, was mich tierisch anpisst, weil ich diese woche icc10er net nutzen konnte... sprich: für eine Gilde die 10er macht ist es vllt einfach, aber für Randoms ist es ein wenig schwerer, was ich persönlich ganz gut finde.

2.: Der globale Buff der kommt, macht dies wieder kaputt was ich schade finde, aber was soll man machen. Meine Gilde macht die hardmodes und die werden sicher schwerer (auch wenn uns leider der globale buff hilft. was ich schade finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Uratak (15. Dezember 2009)

vanelle schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich normalerweise auf Flames nicht antworte ^^
> 
> War mit 2 Randoms diese Woche drin und die haben ständig das movement beim ersten Boss verkackt, was mich tierisch anpisst, weil ich diese woche icc10er net nutzen konnte... sprich: für eine Gilde die 10er macht ist es vllt einfach, aber für Randoms ist es ein wenig schwerer, was ich persönlich ganz gut finde.
> 
> ...



Falscher Server / Falscher Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - bei uns haben den 10er diverse Randoms gecleart und den 25er 2 Random Raids. Weiterhin sind 3-5 weitere 25er Random Raids bis zum 3ten Boss down gekommen. Nur wenige 25er Raids sind beim 2ten Boss hängen geblieben.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Wollte ich auch grad sagen Vanelle. Bei uns ist der 10er random schon längst clear. Ich selbst habe meine ersten Schritte in ICC10er random gemacht und wir sind bis Saurfang gekommen ohne mehr als 3mal an einem Boss zu whipen und wir haben auch keine Guides genutzt, sondern einfach rein in den Kampf, Boss beobachtet und reagiert.


----------



## -Baru- (15. Dezember 2009)

vanelle schrieb:


> (auch wenn uns leider der globale buff hilft. was ich schade finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es wurde angekündigt, dass man diesen Buff wahlweise deaktivieren kann.


----------



## UseIt (15. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Es wurde angekündigt, dass man diesen Buff wahlweise deaktivieren kann.




ich glaube nicht dass das viele machen ich mein warum schwerer machen als es ist ;P


----------



## Ohmnia (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich war mit meinem Eleschami mit ner Randomgruppe aus Leuten von meiner Freundesliste drin, wir Raiden des Öfteren PdK und PdoK und auch Ulduar10/25. Der Trash stellte keine besondere Herausforderung dar, einfach vorsichtig Pullen und Tot hauen^^. Lord Mark'gar war allerdings schwerer als erwartet.. nach ungefährt 12 Tries hatten wir ihn auf knapp 50%. Unser Raid bestand leider aus zuviel Melees die zu langsam zu den Stacheln liefen; folgedessen erwischte es die Heiler rasch und somit dann den ganzen Raid.. wir gaben dann nach 2 Stunden auf und beschlossen es mit den Mainchars nochmals zu versuchen, was dann auch super klappte, alle 4 Bosse down, Mark'gar 2 Tries Rest first try. Wenn das Equip ned stimmt und nur 1 oder 2 im 10er Raid ned so ganz das machen was sie sollten, ist der erste Boss auf jedenfall schwer.
25er war ich leider noch nicht, stelle mir eigentlich alle 4 Bosse im 25er leichter als im 10er vor.


----------



## Æzørt (15. Dezember 2009)

zu leicht? darf ich ma kurz lachen? die ersten 4 bosse in ulduar waren auch freeloot ich denke der schwirigkeits grad stigt mit jedem wing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seintz (15. Dezember 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> 25er war ich leider noch nicht, stelle mir eigentlich alle 4 Bosse im 25er leichter als im 10er vor.



Würd ich eigentlich nicht sagen, da du im 25er ja noch weniger platz hast um die spieler aufzuteilen.
Grade beim Saurfang ist es tödlich mit zuwenig platz, da haben dann schnell mal 10 leute das mal des champions bevor der auf 25% ist und bissl seine wut ablässt.

@Skelettkrieger
Ich finde blizz hätte für die trash gruppen zwichen 1.boss + 2.boss und 2.boss + 3.boss den trash schon was anspruchsvoller machen können, zwichen dem schlachtschiff und saurfang ist schließlich überhaupt keiner, denke ich zumindest, denn bei uns ist das drecksding einfach an ort und stelle stehen geblieben wo das horde ss gesunken ist und wir durften dann alle einmal jeronimo spielen. tolle ist das das ticket nach 2 tagen immer noch offen ist xD. naja vllt haben sie das ja mit dem hotfix von heut morgen beseitigt.
und ja, wir sind eine eingespielte truppe, allerdings keine imba überequipte muss ich sagen. 
Ich hatte als healpala, sprich maintank heal, schon ab und an mal phasen wo es doch kritisch wurde, grade beim 1.boss.
Es kommt wahnsinnig viel dmg auf die tanks, waren sogar mal beide runter auf 4k life und flamme war irgweshalb beim second tank ausgelaufen, bissl streßig ist das schon^^. aber naja spaß machts trotzdem, mal was neues zusehen. pdk war echt ne entäuschung, kann ich dir nur recht geben.

generell frag ich mich grad warum alle immer von hms in der ICC reden Oo, ihr wisst schon dsa man die erst machen kann wenn man arthas down hat oder? und das kann noch nen ganzes weilchen dauern. ich wette mal so mindestens 39-52€^^


----------



## Samolun (15. Dezember 2009)

is klar ulduar 7monate lang...die gibts noch nicht mal so lang!!


----------



## Ohmnia (15. Dezember 2009)

Samolun schrieb:


> is klar ulduar 7monate lang...die gibts noch nicht mal so lang!!



Der Ulduar Patch kam am 14/15. April 2009. April - Dezember = 7 Monate 
(um genau zu sein, auf den Tag 7 Monate ist es her das Ulduar Live ging)
Quelle


----------



## Ohmnia (15. Dezember 2009)

Seintz schrieb:


> Würd ich eigentlich nicht sagen, da du im 25er ja noch weniger platz hast um die spieler aufzuteilen.
> Grade beim Saurfang ist es tödlich mit zuwenig platz, da haben dann schnell mal 10 leute das mal des champions bevor der auf 25% ist und bissl seine wut ablässt.



Ja klar du hast sicherlich Recht, ich meinte es eher das man sich im 10er weniger Fehler erlauben kann, bei 2 Tanks 2 Heiler reicht's wenn ein Tank beim ersten Boss z.B stirbt. Ohne Druide im Raid = Wipe da ein Tank allein die Peitsche nicht aushält. Genauso wenn ein Heiler vor/während dem ersten Wirbelwind wegstirbt und keinen SS oder Reinkarnation CD hat. Im 25er hat man sicherlich Platzprobleme jedoch hat mal mehr Spielraum wenn man ein Heiler oder Tank stirbt.. oder wenn 2 DD's ins eisige gefrorene Icc-Gras gebissen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (15. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Mein 13 Euro - Einwand war mehr Ironie als was anderes.
> 
> 
> Langsam kann ich aber einige nachvollziehen, dass der Content sie nicht auslastet.
> ...



Lieber Skelettkrieger

Natürlich "arbeiten" wir an den 50 Trys left im 25er. Bisher schafften wir nur das > 25 Trys left Achievement. Zeitaufwand? Einen Abend. Und wie ich schon schrieb, ich rede über die aktuelle Situation, nicht über diejenige in 3 Wochen.


----------



## Uratak (15. Dezember 2009)

Seintz schrieb:


> Würd ich eigentlich nicht sagen, da du im 25er ja noch weniger platz hast um die spieler aufzuteilen.
> Grade beim Saurfang ist es tödlich mit zuwenig platz, da haben dann schnell mal 10 leute das mal des champions bevor der auf 25% ist und bissl seine wut ablässt.



Wenn das so war, macht ihr grundlegend was falsch. Im schlimmsten Fall hat der 3-4 Male des Champions draußen bei 25% und darf max. 2-3 durchpumpen in der Soft Enrage Phase.


----------



## Zwodrey (15. Dezember 2009)

nein, es ist nicht "zu leicht". es ist genau so wie es vorgesehen war. der erste flügel mit vier bossen auf pdk niveau und ab dann steigt der schwierigkeitsgrad von boss zu boss an. daher passen die ersten vier bosse genau so wie sie sind.


----------



## Gohaar (15. Dezember 2009)

Samolun schrieb:


> is klar ulduar 7monate lang...die gibts noch nicht mal so lang!!



niedlich bist du^^ xD

nur weil du es noch nicht gesehen hast bzw gekannt hast, heist es nicht, des es auch nicht da war^^ xD

aber bevor das geflame wieder los geht, schau einfach mal ins arsenal und in die erfolge^^


----------



## Gohaar (15. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Wenn das so war, macht ihr grundlegend was falsch. Im schlimmsten Fall hat der 3-4 Male des Champions draußen bei 25% und darf max. 2-3 durchpumpen in der Soft Enrage Phase.



 wir hatten den im 3. try vorm 2. Mal down. Also incl. Archivment.


----------



## Gohaar (15. Dezember 2009)

Zwodrey schrieb:


> nein, es ist nicht "zu leicht". es ist genau so wie es vorgesehen war. der erste flügel mit vier bossen auf pdk niveau und ab dann steigt der schwierigkeitsgrad von boss zu boss an. daher passen die ersten vier bosse genau so wie sie sind.



Nein da hast Du leider unrecht. Geplant war das die Instanz erst nach und nach durch einen Stärkungsbuff auf PDK Niveau abgesegt wird. Wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad jetzt noch gesenkt wird durch diesen Stärkungszauber ist die Instanz weit unter PDK Niveau.

Bitte bitte Informiert Euch doch erstmal bevor ihr flamet. Selbst hier auf Buffed wurde es so angekündigt.


----------



## Turican (15. Dezember 2009)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Jeden Tag ein neuer "Raid xyz zu einfach" Thread, ich kanns balb nicht mehr hören.




Dann lies solche Themen nicht


----------



## Bankrott (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das alles mit "ist dies oder das zu einfach" langsam witzlos.
Zu BC oder Classic zeiten gab es nicht nach 3 tagen bereits Guides welche dich durch den bosskampf führen, Raidaddons sind heute eine selbstverständlichkeit, damals waren sie es grösstenteils leider noch nicht.
Natürlich sind Bosse einfacher wenn man bereits vorher weiss was sie können.
Seht es doch so ... die bosse sind nicht einfacher geworden, der grösste teil der raider wurde einfach nur besser.
PDk war verhältnismäßig einfach weil uns davor ein brocken wie Ulduar vor die nase gesetzt wurde wo man sich bei einigen bossen bewegen musste. 

so far 
Bankrott


----------



## Uratak (15. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> wir hatten den im 3. try vorm 2. Mal down. Also incl. Archivment.



Geht es in dem Archievment nicht darum möglicht wenig Male zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Warum irritiert mich dann Deine Zahl "10" so sehr?


----------



## Firechaos (15. Dezember 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Angeblich sollte die Zitadelle schwer beginnen und mit der Zeit durch einen globalen Stärkungszauber dann leichter werden. Aufgefallen ist uns lediglich ein debuff der den Tanks das Ausweichen um 20% reduziert. Also nicht wirklich sehr schlimm.



Das ist genau andersrum..Blizz möchte das die ersten Bosse leicht sind und immer schwerer werden^^


----------



## Anser (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds einfach nur geil, da lesen sie alle Guides und ziehen sich am besten noch die Viedeoguides rein und flamen dann rum warum alles zu leicht ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Respekt, Daumen hoch weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie wäre es mal mit LtP? Wir sind im 10er nach dem 5 Try am erstem Boss ohne Guides vorbeigekommen und sitzem im moment am 2. fest wobei wir es aber auch vermeiden uns schlau zu lesen, sondern wir versuchen noch zu spielen und unser eigenes Hirn zu benutzen. 

In dem Sinne noch viel Spaß beim lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (15. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, die 10er setzen 10er vorraus, 25er den 25er Content. Logisch.



Genau so ist es konzipiert, und etwas anderes zu behaupten ist lächerlich. 
Wer schnell vorankommen will soll gerne 10er und 25er Raiden, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass dieses Vorgehen den absoluten Easymode darstellt.


----------



## Gohaar (15. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Geht es in dem Archievment nicht darum möglicht wenig Male zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht meine Zahl^^ Seynzi schrieb 10 und hat sich da wohl vertan.......10 male = 10 Spieler tot^^


----------



## Gohaar (15. Dezember 2009)

Anser schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur geil, da lesen sie alle Guides und ziehen sich am besten noch die Viedeoguides rein und flamen dann rum warum alles zu leicht ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaube ich Dir nicht und jedem anderen der das behauptet auch nicht. Entweder bist du nur player und dein RL macht sich schlau oder aber spätestens dann wenns net mehr weiter geht machst Du dich schlau.

Frage: Warum bist Du im WOW Forum aktiv? Entweder um zu stänkern und zu flamen oder aber um Dir Infos zum Spiel zu besorgen. Deswegen hast Du auch Addons am laufen, schaust in der Buffed Datenbank nach usw......Also Leute.....eine Diskusion dient einzig und alleine dazu, ein führ und wieder zu finden.

Meckern Mosern Motzen Lügen Labern......alles fehl am Platz.

Jeder hier macht sich schlau, sonst wärd Ihr nicht hier, sonst würdet Ihr Buffed garnicht aufrufen. Es ist eine Seite in der es um Infos zum Spiel geht. Hier gibts keinen Kaffe und auch keine Keckse.....NUR INFOS!!!!

PS und wenn Du wirklich zu dem gesagten stehst, dann sag uns Deinen Char Namen und Deinen Server damit wir uns den Verlauf des Erfolges anschauen können. Darum bitte ich übrigens jeden der hier behauptet er hätte Ahnung. Beweise zählen sonst nix.


----------



## TheGui (15. Dezember 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Die restlichen Schwierigkeitsstufen sind aber noch ne Weile (wegen Verzögerungstaktik seitens Blizzard) nicht verfügbar.* Sollten wir nicht über den implementierten Content reden?*



Es sollte jedem bewusst sein das ICC 10er im *Einfachen *Modus keine Herrausforderung wie Yogg+1 / Algalon oder Anub 25er Hero ist!

Da jeder weis das es "Easy Mode" ist... wiso dan drüber aufregen das es einfach ist?







//Korrektur meiner implementierten "das" und "dass" sowie weiterer Rechtschreibfehler darfst mir gerne per PM schicken!


----------



## Piposus (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich rege mich nicht auf, ich gebe nur meine Meinung zum Besten. So wie ICC 10er momentan ingame anzutreffen ist, ist es auch für Twinks keine "Herausforderung", welche länger als einen Abend anhält.


----------



## Assor (15. Dezember 2009)

Ulduar ungenerft konnte man noch raiden nennen. PDK und das jetztige ICC ist looten ...

Edit meint gerade, dass das Spiel für Gilden und Stammraids gestalten sein sollte und nicht für die Fastfoodrandoms ... nvm Edit.


----------



## Piposus (15. Dezember 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Edit meint gerade, dass das Spiel für Gilden und Stammraids gestalten sein sollte und nicht für die Fastfoodrandoms ... nvm Edit.



Ulduar war toll, war für alle etwas dabei und es hat lange gehalten. PDK war vom Prinzip her auch nicht schlecht. Normalmode für PUG's und Hardmode für Stammraids - jedoch haben sich die Hardmodes nicht grossartig von den Normalmodes unterschieden, ausser z.B. Anub 25. Encounter wie Mimiron, Freya, Yogg (wo sich je nach Variante dann auch was am Kampfverlauf ändert) das ist interessant.

Den Thread gäbe es gar nicht, wenn Blizzard nicht diese maximale Geldspar- und Contentsreckungsstrategie fahren würde. Wäre ICC in beiden Varianten komplett verfügbar, wären alle happy. Nur müsste das arme Blizzard bis zum nächsten Addon schrecklicherweise doch noch paar Finger krum tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bottlewave (15. Dezember 2009)

sieh es so:

hätte man in Icc gleich eine art algalon 2 vor der Nase als ersten Boss, würde da drin erstmal kein Mensch zurechtkommen.
Außerdem meint Edith, das dann wieder erst Recht geheult werden würde...nunja...

Zumal es, wie schon gesagt, nur der erste Flügel ist. Der soll ja einfach sein, schließlich soll jeder was von der Ninstanz haben. Und zu Ulduar ist zu sagen das es selbst dort echte Freelotbosse gab (Hello @ Leviathan usw.). Dort gabs zumindest genug First try-bosse.

Die schweren Bosse bewegen sich halt ans ende der Instanz. Ich vermute mal nicht, das Bosse wie Arthas mal eben im first try umkippen. Außerdem liegt der schwerpunkt wohl im Hc-mode. Auch manche Achievements finde ich persönlich nicht mal einfach so machbar, z.b. das bei lady Todeswhisper.

Alles in allem sollte man mit seinem Urteil warten, bis man auch wirklich Arthas im hc down hat. DANN, aber auch nur dann darf man sich über zu einfachen Content beschweren.

Das ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu ^^


----------



## Piposus (15. Dezember 2009)

Bottlewave schrieb:


> Alles in allem sollte man mit seinem Urteil warten, bis man auch wirklich Arthas im hc down hat. DANN, aber auch nur dann darf man sich über zu einfachen Content beschweren.
> 
> Das ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu ^^


Und bis dahin erstmal die nächsten 3 Wochen ohne Wipe 10er und 25er die 4 Freelootbosse farmen und sich die ganze Zeit einreden: Es wird alles besser, es wird alles besser? Content = Inhalt und leider, leider ist dieser einfachste Flügel gerade der einzige Content. Ich persönlich kann mich nicht an etwas erfreuen, das nicht freigegeben/implementiert ist.


----------



## Seintz (16. Dezember 2009)

Das mit den 10malen waren eig nur ein beispiel fürs paltzproblem im 25er beim endboss des flügels. wenn das kochende blut kommt und jeder neben jedem steht, stackt sich das blut beim boss wahnsinnig schnell auf 100 hoch, weil es ja auf nahe spieler überspringt.
Was ich allerdings vergessen habe zu sagen ist, das ich keinerlei erfahrung im 25er habe, da ich diese id nicht gehen konnte.
Ist rein logisch vom 10er übertragen.
beim achievment ist es so, das das mal nicht mehr als 2 mal kommen darf.


----------



## KING123KING123 (16. Dezember 2009)

Blizz will nun mal alle die Raid ini möglich machen nicht so wie bei bc zeit wo nur die top 1000 gilden weltweit mal alles sehen konnte.

Wie schon bei pdk jeder kann da mit einer Random gruppe auf nohero rein und alles legen.
Bei pdk hero sieht das wieder anders aus da braucht man es oft nicht mit Random gruppe zu versuchen.

In icc 10/25er nohero wird es auch wieder so sein das jeder denn Lich King legen kann.
Mit icc 10/25er hero werden dann wieder nur die Raidgilden durch kommen.

Ich finde die Art wie es blizz zu zeit machen gut weil eben jeder mal alle Raidini sehen kann auch wenn er nicht in einer Raidgilde ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema zu leicht wie es ja auch in pdk am Anfang heißt:

1288 Gilden haben gerade mal pdok 25er clear
davon haben gerade mal -
- 1206 Gilden denn Erfolg A Tribute to Skill
- 871 Gilden denn Erfolg A Tribute to Mad Skill
- 421 Gilden denn Erfolg A Tribute to Insanity

Also wäre es wirtlich zu leicht müssten da über alle zahlen von 10000 Gilden und mehr stehen.


----------



## Booldwish (16. Dezember 2009)

mimimimiiiiiii ZU LEICHT!!!!!!!

warte bis die ini komplett frei is dann kill mal eben im mimimi style den lichking und wenn dann immer noch mimimimi dann HM und gut is xDDDDD

!


----------



## kapunti (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

also zuerst mal ich hab den 10er auch clear und das ohne zu große Probleme, die Leute mit denen ich normal raide sind zwar ganz gut eingespielt jedoch keine dauerraider und overpower super equippten chars am start.

ich finde mit einem durchschnittlichem gear aus nhc contents ist die neue raidini recht angenehm und genau richtig, das es den leuten die ululu clear haben und pdok evtl ein wenig zu leicht fällt aufgrund des guten equippes ist denke ich nachvollziehbar aber da kommt ja für euch noch der hc mode den dann wieder nur wenige machen werden.

das gesamte neue packet des patches 3.3 ist auf jeden fall meiner meinung nach gut gelungen und wurde sauber implementiert.

der einzige richtig große fehler überhaupt ist für mich nach wie vor das die items in pdk so extrem besser sind als die aus dem doch anspruchsvolleren ulduar, das war sicherlich nicht verhältnismäßig.

und die markengeframerei ,die ich persönlich nicht extrem betreibe weil der sinn einen content zu machen für mich mehr wichtigkeit hat als nur entsprechendes equip anzuhaben,ninja es muss so hingenommen werden wie es ist.

Es hätte da einfach eine Einschränkung sein müssen das man marken erst eintauschen kann wenn man den entsprechenden content mindestens einmal clear hat oder der nächste content dann erst freigeschaltet wird,dann könnte jeder marken farmen durch 5er inis aber eintauschen halt erst wenn er zumindest einmal auch den content gesehen hat,,so in etwa halt..naja egal

Fazit : gelungener content und neuer patch, casuals haben zu knabbern oder bleiben sogar ohne erfolg und die raidgilden rushen halt erstmal da durch bis es weiter geht...

habt einfach spaß am spiel mit netten leuten und seht das ganze nicht immer gleich als euer leben an, glaubt mir es gibt ein wahres leben mit wesentlich größeren herausforderungen die ihr auch noch zu meistern habt ^^


----------



## Mindadar (16. Dezember 2009)

TE scheint nen mieser troll zu sein....er whipt an klingrnschuppe und rennt icc einfach so durch? 
unmöglich. 
Schwierigskeitsgrad denke ich ist übungssache, war mit nem Rnd raid drin und haben die ersten beiden geschafft, danach war dann feierabend weil die heiler ins bett wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Also im 25er hatten wir im Gesamten 5 Druiden dabei. Vor Enrage wurden insgesamt 3 Male verteilt, diese Spieler haben wir sterben lassen, anschliessend haben diese ihren Geist freigelassen, die Druiden haben sie per BR wiederbelebt und sind mit 0 Malen in die 30%Enrage Phase gekommen, in der er nochmal 2 Male verteilt hat, was aber nichtmehr zum tragen kam. Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, dass mit mehr dmg und mehr Koordination die BRs auch weggelassen werden können. ich bin mir sicher, dass es da eine elegantere Taktik gibt^^Aber er lag

p.s.:wen es interessiert, wir fanden heraus, dass die Male verschwinden, wenn man den Geistfreilässt, nicht aber wenn man stirbt und den BR direkt annimmt ohne den Geist freizulassen.


----------



## Crav3n (16. Dezember 2009)

Also leicht ist was anderes.... 
Gut wir haben 8 Stunden drin verbracht und haben den 1. Wing Clear, aber ich denke nach gefühlten 500g Repkosten, 60 Flasks weniger und ner Menge Ehrgeiz die flöten gingen...Alleine der Trash vorm 1. Boss kann sehr knackig sein. Wenn man ne gute Truppe hat spielt sich die Taktik natürlich schnell ein und nach ner Zeit liegen die Encounter. 
Aber leicht sind sie wirklich nicht, abgesehen vom Schiffkampf der wirklich Freeloot auf NON HC ist...

Abgesehen mal davon das die Beiden Hohepriesterin vor der netten Lady echt knackig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder Saurfang die Blutpunkte in Griff bekommen bis er mal endlich down ist, ist auch nicht so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles im allem ein verdammt gut gelungener Patch, der Raid ist gut die neuen Inis sind Top und wir freuen uns schon auf die nächsten anspruchsvollen Wings. 

Achja und zur Trybegrenzung in der 1. Antwort: Die Gilt nur für den letzten Wing mit Syndragosa und Arthas



Genomchen schrieb:


> Also im 25er hatten wir im Gesamten 5 Druiden dabei. Vor Enrage wurden insgesamt 3 Male verteilt, diese Spieler haben wir sterben lassen, anschliessend haben diese ihren Geist freigelassen, die Druiden haben sie per BR wiederbelebt und sind mit 0 Malen in die 30%Enrage Phase gekommen, in der er nochmal 2 Male verteilt hat, was aber nichtmehr zum tragen kam. Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, dass mit mehr dmg und mehr Koordination die BRs auch weggelassen werden können. ich bin mir sicher, dass es da eine elegantere Taktik gibt^^Aber er lag
> 
> p.s.:wen es interessiert, wir fanden heraus, dass die Male verschwinden, wenn man den Geistfreilässt, nicht aber wenn man stirbt und den BR direkt annimmt ohne den Geist freizulassen.



das wird sicher noch gefixt, denke nicht das es im Sinne der Spielmechanik des Encounters ist ;D


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Wie wollen sie das fixen? BR können sie schlecht für den Kampf verbieten. Und du verlierst nunmal jeden debuff, wenn du deinen Geist freilässt. Vlt ist ja eben genauso, dass Blizz das zur Taktik dazuzählt. Ist zwar nicht elegant, aber der Boss ist ja auch der reinste "Blutboss", da würde das ganz gut reinpassen^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. Dezember 2009)

So, ich war gestern "fix" Random als Tank.

Wir sind den ganzen verdammten Abend am ersten Boss verreckt.

Die Leute haben erst die Stacheln nicht geschafft, dann kamen die auf die glorreiche Idee alle zu knubbeln
und dann hat es keine Sau geschafft während des Wirbelns (Knochensturms) mal wegzulaufen.

Was passierte ? Heilaggro oder Sichtaggro - nicht mehr in der Zeit spottbar - ein Toter.

DPS des besten DD 4 K, Hexer lagen bei 3,5 K und ich Blödmann hab bis zum Ende durchgehalten. 
(Ich bin zu nett für die Welt... *g*)

Also, wenn ihr meint es ist zu leicht, geht einfach mal mit Leuten die Itemlevel 232 und weniger tragen
und Movementkrüppel sind. *DAS* ist Hardmode.

So long

P.S.: Hat einer einen Tipp, wie man am besten als Krieger an die Aggro kommt nach dem Wirbeln ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (16. Dezember 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> .: Hat einer einen Tipp, wie man am besten als Krieger an die Aggro kommt nach dem Wirbeln ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich hatte sowohl im 10er als auch im 25iger kein Problem beim Tanken als Krieger. Als erstes nimmst du dir den Boss einmal ins Focus Target. Wenn er dann wirbelt siehst du für ca 2 Sekunden in seinem Target wen er als nächstes ancharged. Da er genau 4 Leute im Raid anstürmt haust du einfach wenn er beim 4. steht deinen Charge rein und fängst an Aggro aufzubauen (solltest halt nicht unbedingt in den Flammen stehn)
Vor dem Boss steht dann halt nur der ST und sonst keiner (ausser dir) - dann kannst du ihn wieder schön an seinen Tankingspot ziehn und alles is paletti.

Ist eig. die einfachste und einzige Art da er ja beim Wirbeln Aggro resettet


----------



## Nebuki (16. Dezember 2009)

Seit gestern clear und ich finde auch das es zu einfach ist :-)


MFG Buki


----------



## bullybaer (16. Dezember 2009)

Nebuki schrieb:


> Seit gestern clear und ich finde auch das es zu einfach ist :-)
> 
> 
> MFG Buki




ICC ist viel zu leicht. Haben da gestern alles clear gemacht. Easy mode. Leute hatten teilweise 
Naxx 10er / blaues Gear. Keiner von uns hat weder auf dem Testserver schon gespielt noch einen Guide gelesen bzw. das Video auf buffed.de geguckt. Alles fiehl im 1 Try ohne Tote zu beklagen. 

Heute Abend machen wir den Hardmode clear. Denke da wird auch alles im 1 oder 2 Try liegen. 90% der Gilden auf meinem Server haben den auch schon clear. 


Ich verstehe die Aussage/Ankündigung vor WotLK von Blizzard nicht, es fast allen Spieler möglich zu machen zu wollen wenigstens alle Raids im 10er Normalmodus von innen sehen zu können.

Ghostcrawler lügt doch, wenn er behauptet die neuen Inies und Features wären nur möglich gewesen weil eben viele Casuals das Spiel jetzt spielen, weil sie nun auch tolle Rüstung tragen können. Ich finde die Hardcoregamer finanzieren doch den ganzen Content und das Spiel.


Bw ich könnte ausrasten und mir kommen fast die Tränen wenn ich sehe, dass andere Spieler auch die selbe tolle epische Rüstung anhaben wie ich. Zum Kozten sowas! Vor der Bank falle ich gar nicht mehr auf und keiner beachtet mich mehr.


----------



## Kotnik (16. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist doch nicht nur, ob die Instanz zu leicht ist, sondern wie leicht man die Voraussetzungen erfüllt, um sie zu besuchen. Früher war allein das eine Herausforderung...

Jetzt wirste mit dem nötigen Equipment beworfen bis du stop schreist. Und dann mit gutem Equip aufgeblasen in die Ini rennen macht die Sache von Anfang an etwas leichter.
Das sollte man mit bedenken. Nicht jeder, der früher T6 begonnen hat zu raiden, war bis Oberkante Unterlippe mit T5 und vergleichbaren Non-Setteilen vollgestopft.


----------



## valibaba (16. Dezember 2009)

Vom 14.12.09 hab ich geschrieben:


> Wir hatten auch so unsere Probleme und kamen nicht am ersten Boss (10er) vorbei, es lag mehr an userem Raid setup... wir sind eigendlich eine gut eingespielte Gilde, aber leider haben wir bei unserem ersten Besuch das Raid-Setup umgestellt sad.gif Ich als eigendlich DD musste mit einem Crap Equip tanken und unser eigendlicher Main Tank spielte mit seinem Dudu Healer, der auch noch nicht so lange lvl 80 ist tongue.gif ... Ich denke, wenn wir das Setup verbessern fallen die Bosse wie Bauklötze um, denn die Taktik vorallem beim ersten boss war uns ohne einen Guide zu lesen nach dem 2ten Try klar, aber schlussendlich versagten wir am Heal und Tank ^^ naja.
> Der Trash finde ich auch sehr schön und gelungen, bis jetzt biggrin.gif




War gestern mit der Gilde (Normales Setup ^^) wieder Drinnen und den ersten Boss gelegt... Ich denke es ist einfach eine movement/Skill Frage, (alle Item lvl schnitt von etwa 230) ... Die Heiler hatten in den ersten paar anläufen etwas probleme und die Tanks wussten ned genau wann sie wieder sggro ziehn mussten sobald der Sturm zu ende ist. Der boss hält wärend Knochenwirbel 4mal und nach dem 4ten mal muss er gleich wieder aufgetankt werden, sonst hauts den nächst besten DD oder Heiler um... ebenfalls ein Problem war: "Wie stellen wir uns zu dem Boss hin?" Wir haben uns dann doch entschieden uns dem Boss anzupassen ^^ Als wir unsere Taktik hatten lag er im 2ten Try ( Die anderen 10Trys erkläre ich für ungültig, da wir nach dem 1sten Knochenwirbel immer gewhipet sind und wir noch nicht wussten wie zum Boss stellen.)

PS: 
Wir haben uns nur spärlich über die Fähigkeiten informiert! Wir haben weder Videos noch Guides gelesen....Warum? um den Spielspass zu erhöhen... und tatsächlich machte es mehr spass nichts von der Taktik zu wissen und erstmal rumprobieren, bis eine Taktik gefunden wurde, als einen Guide zu lesen, reingehn abkassieren und raus...(so hatten wir es bei Ulduar und PDK gemacht). Ich kann an alle Nörgeler und "Zu einfach"-Flamer empfehlen die Inni ohne Guides, Testserver-Erfahrung und Bossmods zu machen... Schwierigkeit verhundertfacht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT:


bullybaer schrieb:


> ICC ist viel zu leicht. Haben da gestern alles clear gemacht. Easy mode. Leute hatten teilweise
> Naxx 10er / blaues Gear. Keiner von uns hat weder auf dem Testserver schon gespielt noch einen Guide gelesen bzw. das Video auf buffed.de geguckt. Alles fiehl im 1 Try ohne Tote zu beklagen.
> ....
> Heute Abend machen wir den Hardmode clear. Denke da wird auch alles im 1 oder 2 Try liegen. 90% der Gilden auf meinem Server haben den auch schon clear.
> ...



1. Glaub ich dir einfach nicht!!! WK und Hit werden kaum erreicht von der Tank HP ganz zu schweigen! Der Dmg wird auch fehlen... wir hatten alles DD's mit rund 5k dps und waren so schon recht im Stress! Und dann angeblich ohne Guides lesen xDDDD HAHAHAHA ja bestimmt 
2. Ja eh... 90% aller Gilden haben den Hardmode Clear ^^ hahaha klar
3. Du armer *keks und Milch rüber reich* ... Wenn du so Super bist, dann hole dir doch einfach das IMBA T10 oder das IMBA T9... denn das ist für Casuals unerreichbar...

Du setzt Gerüchte in die Welt kleiner Mann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (16. Dezember 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> P.S.: Hat einer einen Tipp, wie man am besten als Krieger an die Aggro kommt nach dem Wirbeln ?



Den DDs in den Arsch treten, dass sie sich ihre DoTs in selben stecken können. Ein toter DD macht keinen Schaden. Selber verwunden drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit Glück noch Tiefe Wunden. Alternativ die letzten 5sek des Wirbel einfach dran bleiben und Skills spammen - gibt auch schön Wut. Als Pala einfach Siegel drauf halten usw.. Die Heal Aggro solltest schnell einholen.


----------



## Gohaar (16. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> TE scheint nen mieser troll zu sein....er whipt an klingrnschuppe und rennt icc einfach so durch?
> unmöglich.
> Schwierigskeitsgrad denke ich ist übungssache, war mit nem Rnd raid drin und haben die ersten beiden geschafft, danach war dann feierabend weil die heiler ins bett wollten
> 
> ...



LEUTE LESEN.....lernt est lesen bevor ihr flament. Ich schrieb: Damals in Ulduar und nicht letzte Woche in Ulduar.

Manchmal denk ich wirklich es gibt im Buffed Forum zu 80% Leute die nichtmal wissen was ne Diskussion ist, sondern nur agresiv sind und mehr nicht. Nichtmal die Flames haben Hand und Fuß!!!


----------



## Enyalios (16. Dezember 2009)

Tjo, die einen kommen durch und empfinden es als zu einfach, die anderen wipen und flamen nun die Leute die durch sind.

So wie ich das sehe wird sich das über die ganze Zitadelle strecken, Wing für Wing wird gecleared und am Ende kommen die Fanboys und sagen: Eyyy, erzähl nicht so nen Dünnpfiff von wegen zu leicht !!!!!!!!!! Oder habt ihr den Erfolg schon wo Arthas ohne 1 Heal bezwungen werden muss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Achja, dafür gibts dann bestimmt auch so nen schön lokalisierten Titel a la "Lichkönigbezwinger".

Ich finde blizzard einfach genial wie sie die Leute verarschen und auch noch dafür angebetet werden.


----------



## Lari (16. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn ich den Progress von Ulduar zu Release und ICC zum Release vergleiche, dann sind die bisher etwa gleich.
Bei Ulduar konnte man aber weiter als die ersten 4 Bosse, jetzt geht das nicht.
Und was macht man in der raidfreien Zeit? Richtig, rumheulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Enyalios:
Auch in der PDK galt für mich schon, dass man sich erst beschweren durfte, sobald man Anub Arak zumindest mit 50 Trys left down hatte. Denn Herausforderungen gibt es, wenn man sie nicht annimmt ist man selber schuld.


----------



## bullybaer (16. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> 1. Glaub ich dir einfach nicht!!! WK und Hit werden kaum erreicht von der Tank HP ganz zu schweigen! Der Dmg wird auch fehlen... wir hatten alles DD's mit rund 5k dps und waren so schon recht im Stress! Und dann angeblich ohne Guides lesen xDDDD HAHAHAHA ja bestimmt
> 2. Ja eh... 90% aller Gilden haben den Hardmode Clear ^^ hahaha klar
> 3. Du armer *keks und Milch rüber reich* ... Wenn du so Super bist, dann hole dir doch einfach das IMBA T10 oder das IMBA T9... denn das ist für Casuals unerreichbar...
> 
> ...




1. Wetten dass!!!!
2. Klar
3. Mit T9 isses vieeel zu leicht!!



.
.
.
.
.
.
.











4. Wohl dem der die Ironie erkennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steffus1984 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
meine persönliche Erfahrung ist eher positiv zur ICC. Clearerfahrung is bereits vorhanden...allerdings bevor die Guides draußen waren.
Da stellt sich bei mir ne neue Frage: "ist es sinnvoll, dass die Guides immer nach ner Woche draußen sind?" Sollen sich die Leute doch mal wieder was überlegen und die Birne anstrengen. Schließlich ist das aktueller End-Content...da kann ja mit Guide und halbwegs vernünftigem Equip jeder Honk durch -.-.
Kein Wunder, dass alle rumweinen, dass ICC zu leicht ist wenns jeder packt. Btw...dadurch dass man diese Guides so früh hat, is die Equipanforderung weit heruntergeschaubt meiner Meinung nach.


Greetz


----------



## bullybaer (16. Dezember 2009)

Keiner zwingt einen Guides zu lesen. Aber die Meisten hoffen, dass das Lootfenster aufgeht sobald man die 
Instanz betritt. Jeder heult rum es wäre zu leicht aber anstrengen will sich auch keiner. Nach 1 Wipe verlieren doch die meisten schon die Nerven und leaven die Gruppe. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht.


----------



## valibaba (16. Dezember 2009)

@bully .. ich blick bei dir einfach nicht durch ^^ aber irgendwo sind wir einer meinung xDD 


> Keiner zwingt einen Guides zu lesen. Aber die Meisten hoffen, dass das Lootfenster aufgeht sobald man die
> Instanz betritt. Jeder heult rum es wäre zu leicht aber anstrengen will sich auch keiner. Nach 1 Wipe verlieren doch die meisten schon die Nerven und leaven die Gruppe. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht.



*/sign sign sign!!!*


----------



## Zelgjar (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde die Instanz ist so, wie sie sein sollte. Geht man mit Leuten hinein, die aus Hardmods oder au 25er PDK ausgerüstet sind, ist die 10er Version ein Klacks. 

Versucht man es mit Leuten, welche aus PDK 10 normal equipt sind, wird es haarig.

Für mich genau richtig vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. 

Wenn es  euch zu einfach ist, dann freut euch auf die heroische Variante.

Aber versaut nicht mit euren überzogenen Forderungen der Masse den Spaß. Denn genau dieses Konzept steckt hinter dem neuen System. Viele sollen den Content sehen, die wirklichen Herausforderungen werden jedoch nur durch eine geringe Spielerzahl zu meistern sein.

Ich finde dieses konzept gut und richtig. Dort wird eine Geschichte weiter erzählt. Wie toll ist eine Geschichte, die die Masse der Spieler nie sehen könnte?

Was bringt ein Buch, dass kaum einer lesen kann?


----------



## Crav3n (16. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Wie wollen sie das fixen? BR können sie schlecht für den Kampf verbieten. Und du verlierst nunmal jeden debuff, wenn du deinen Geist freilässt. Vlt ist ja eben genauso, dass Blizz das zur Taktik dazuzählt. Ist zwar nicht elegant, aber der Boss ist ja auch der reinste "Blutboss", da würde das ganz gut reinpassen^^



da muss ich dir widersprechen, classic worldbosse hatten genauso einen debuff und der hielt auch als geist an, von daher wird es ein leichtes sein das zu aendern.


----------



## bullybaer (16. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> @bully .. ich blick bei dir einfach nicht durch ^^ aber irgendwo sind wir einer meinung xDD




Mein erster Beitrag ist ironisch zu interpretiern. 


Ansonsten ist es eben die Strategie von Blizzard, dass jeder den normalen 10er Content sehen kann/soll. Wer größere Herausforderungen sucht, für den sind die Hardmodes gesdacht. Und wem dass auch nicht passt, der sollte sich halt überlegen ob er (noch) das richtige Spiel spielt. Sollten genügend Spieler wegen des "zu einfachen" Content ihr Account kündigen, wird Blizzard seine Startegie wohl überdenken. Vorher wohl eher nicht. Vermutlich ist das aber nicht der Fall. Über den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Raids hat sich im Übrigen erst Ghostcrawler geäußert (Artikel hier auf Buffed).

Vielen geht es eigentlich überhaupt nicht um den Schwierigkeitsgrad/Herausforderung, sondern eher darum sich über die fetten EPIXX von der Allgemeinheit abzuheben. Deshalb geben sich viele solcher Spieler auch mit dem normalen T9 zufrieden und heulen aber rum wenns jeder trägt. Eben weils im PdoK 10er nicht unbedingt Freeloot ist. Dafür setzen aber meist diese Leute für PdK 10er aber 4k+ DPS für einen Gruppeninvite  voraus, wobei 3k völlig ausreichend sind. Immer wieder sehe ich dass die Leute über DPS rumjammern aber dafür im Feuer oder Gift oder an sonstigen Sachen verrecken.  Aber ehhy, der Heiler ist zu mies wenn er die fehler der DDs net weggeheilt bekommt, dann leavt man lieber und sucht sich ne imba equipte easy Group.

Bestes Beispiel die neuen Instanzen, da leavt einer gestern bei mir in der Grube die Gruppe, nur weil 1 DD knapp unter 3k DPS war. Da kommts viel mehr auf den Heiler und den tank an als auf lächerliche 200 DPS. Und vor allem anderen aufs Movement. Aber viele kennen es eben nicht mehr andres, als Tank and Spank und stur ihre Rota auf den Bossmob zu fahren. Nicht das Spiel ist zu leicht, sondern höchstens der DMG zu hoch.

Wieviele haben denn PdoK 10er oder 25er überhaupt clear? Das sind nicht so viele!! Ich habe wenigstens den PdoK 10er clear.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

@Craven
Ah, okay, dann nehm ich meine Aussage zurück.


----------



## Maerad (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich war mit einer Random 10er drin - höchste EQ hatte ein Tank mit ilvl 236, kleinste war 232 (durchschnitt) - damit war die Instanz ganz schön haarig ...

Saurfang haben wir nicht gepackt, was aber eher an fehlender Bosskenntniss lag (auf die Idee zu entwaffnen muss man erstmal kommen ^^; )


----------



## valibaba (16. Dezember 2009)

Ah soooo ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Jo da gibts nichts mehr zu ergänzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich kann zu deinem obigen Text nur nicken und zustimmen. 

In gewisser Weise ist DPS halt schon nicht gerade ohne, vorallem bei Bossen mit Enrage-Timer oder Starken Adds sollte der schadeneinigermassen stimmen... in PDK25er hatten wir mal ein nettes Kätzchen das fuhr 10k + aber die Bosskämpfe hatte es kein einziges mal überlebt... da überlegt man sich doch glatt wie ein solcher Pfosten zu Heroic Items kommt ^^.


----------



## dashofi (16. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard hat gesagt: 

Der erste Flügel ist zum Einstieg gedacht die nächsten Flügel  werden schwerer 100%!


----------



## Enyalios (16. Dezember 2009)

dashofi schrieb:


> Blizzard hat gesagt:
> 
> Der erste Flügel ist zum Einstieg gedacht die nächsten Flügel  werden schwerer 100%!



Ich könnte dir aus dem offiziellem forum viele Dinge rauskramen die blizzard mal "gesagt" hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (16. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Ah soooo ist das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Anderes Beispiel:

1 Boss in Gundrak heroic! Ich war mit ner Gruppe drin, die im Schnitt 1,5k DPS gefahren hat (alle noch net lange 80). DDs waren Hunter, Magier und Pala, mein Krieger-Tank mit knapp 33k HP unbuffed (bin grad wie viele am Equip Farmen) und ein Heilpriester mit Naxx 25er Gear im Schnitt.  Mit den DPS kann man den Boss eben nicht nur mal gerade eben so in 30 sec. umnuken. 

Und was passiert ..... 4 x Wipe. Weil alle nur noch gewohnt sind stur den Boss umzunuken. Da werden keine Adds gemacht, der Priester weis nicht, dass er Verblassen und Gotteshymne hat. Der Pala weis nicht, dass er wen rausnehmen kann bzw. ein Schild verpassen kann, Magier keine Frostnova usw. usw....nur der Hunter kannte sein "Totstellen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist der Boss zu easy? 
Anwort: Wenn er nicht einfach nur umgenukt werden kann wohl kaum und so ist es eben auch mit den Raidinies. Liegt der Bosss aber nicht spätestens nach dem 2 Try hauen die Leute ab. Sie suchen also nicht die Herausforderung, denn für diese Gruppe war es eine Herausforderung, sondern sich suchen den Freeloot.

Das Spiel ansich ist nicht zu leicht geworden, nur durch den viel zu hohen (insbesondere AoE) DMG haben die Leute das Spielen mit WotLK verlernt. 

Ebenso könnt ich über HdB/Looken oder HdS noch zig andere Storys erzählen, wo Leute mit mauem Gear einfach überfordert sind. Man vergisst zu eben zu schnell die Zeit noch bevor man selbst das erst mal mit blauem heroic Gear in Naxxramas einmarschiert ist, als es T8 noch nicht für Marken gab. Wie oft habt ihr erlebt, dass sich ein Raid bei Flickwerk aufgelöst hat nur weil der nicht im 1 Try lag? Ich z.B. mehrere male.
Aber jetzt mit dem "BILLIG-T9" für Marken heulen die Leute die Foren voll, alles wär zu leicht.

Auch zu Zeiten von Karazahn war die Inie leicht, wenn man das Gear hatte und entsprechend oft schon mal drin gewesen ist. Einzig und allein kam man zu BC oder Classic Zeiten nicht so leicht an entsprechendes Gear.
Und ich könnte hier Leute nennen von denen, wenn man sie heute spielen sieht nicht glauben kann, dass sie zu Classic Zeiten Naxxramas oder AQ40 mit 40 Mann erfolgreich geraidet haben.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Dezember 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Anwort: Wenn er nicht einfach nur umgenukt werden kann wohl kaum und so ist es eben auch mit den Raidinies. Liegt der Bosss aber nicht spätestens nach dem 2 Try hauen die Leute ab. Sie suchen also nicht die Herausforderung, denn für diese Gruppe war es eine Herausforderung, sondern sich suchen den Freeloot.



that's it!
zu mal ein großer Haufen der Spieler die Spieltiefe noch gar nicht erblickten. 80 werden -> pdc->icc5er->pdk->icc10 so kommt einem das WoWBild der Meisten vor. Dabei wäre es doch viel günstiger sich zu Weihnachten eine Barbie zu wünschen mit 4 lila Kleidungsstücken und einem selbst gemachten 'orangenen' Umhang. Sich dann mit seinem Char ins Badezimmer verzieht und mit dem Lippenstift der Mutti oder Frau auf den Badspiegel "Dala mitte" schreiben und sich seines Zustandes freuen... aber bitte nicht wundern wenn der kleine Bruder mit 24 Freunden die Tür eintritt und mit seinem selbstgebauten Holzschwert auf euch zeigt mit den Wort: "Jungs da steht er, der itemverfallene Arthas! Auf ihn!!"


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Der war gut PePe^^ hehe
Aber im Prinzip is es so. Die Leute nennen sich zum Tail Raider, sagen "ach da brauch ich nimmer rein gehen, der Raid ist doch vieeeeel zu low und Items brauch ich da eh ned" und haben Karazhan oder nen Classicraid noch nie von innen gesehen, kennen nur das Itemhinterhergewerfe seit WotLk und denken sie kennen alles. Dann haben sie auch noch diesen "Gear- und DPS-Scorevirus" entfacht, weil wegen genau diesen Leute solche Abfragen entstehen. Blizz passt nun die Raids diesen Leuten an, welche den einfachen Modus bestreiten und dann schreien, es wäre zu einfach.
Man das ihr das selbst nicht merkt ist echt krass. Die Aussagen sind haargenau das selbe, wie wenn ich mir den 3D Shooter hol, der die Stufen Einfach, Mittel, Schwer und Veteran hat und das Spiel in Einfach durchspiele und mich beschwere es sei zu einfach.
Seht das ganze einfach so:

10er ICC nh = Einfach
25er ICC nh = Mittel
10er ICC hc = Schwer
25er ICC hc = Veteran

Richtet man sich danach, dann versteht man sehr schnell, dass der Thread überflüssig is und eigtl nur ein Thread a la "ich habe icc 10er gecleart, ich habe jetzt so nen ich-bin-imba-feeling, was ich der Community mitteilen möchte" ist.

ICC so wie es immo ist, was es nicht bleiben wird, ist im 10er nicht schwer und im 25er eine Einspielfrage. Leicht fordernd sind die Bosse, aber sie sind die Einstiegsbosse. War in Ulduar nicht anders.


----------



## nrg (16. Dezember 2009)

Wir waren gestern das erste Mal im 10er drin und haben uns an den Typen versucht. Ich muss sagen ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen. Am ersten Boss hatten wir 5 Trys bis er lag, zuerst haben wir einen Guide benutzt den wir aber sehr schnell wieder vergessen haben weil er nicht funktionierte. Erst als wir uns selbst was ausgedacht haben hat es in 2 Trys geklappt wobei der erste nur gescheitert ist weil beide Heiler beim Säbelhieb vorm Boss standen, Ergebnis ein Engel und ein versägter Baum.

Über die Lady sind wir nicht raus gekommen, wir hatten nur Zeit für 2 Trys und kannten die Adds überhaupt nicht. Im 2. Try hatten wir ihren Schild auf 25% bevor die Adds einen Heiler zerlegt hatten der am falschen Ende des Raumes stand^^
j
Mal sehen wie es die Woche aussieht mit Kills, ich muss sagen die Ini macht Spaß ohne Ende, trotz Repkosten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Dezember 2009)

^^ Ich find die innie auch viel zu easy.... aber andererseits.... ich denkmal wir sollten abwarten, weil als heiler merkt man schon nen guten unterschied was dmg betrifft.... auch deren fàhigkeiten sind nicht übel^^

aber naja ich erwarte mir nicht zuviel vom fight mit arthas.... denkmal des wird n rein casual angepasster fight werden^^.....

ich sehs schon kommen in 2 monaten werden sich meine raids auf leider nurnoch 2 reduzieren... pdok u icc-hc^^

aber jutjut.... ich bin kein mimi, ich find die innie imba, die loots auch^^..... endlich keine x monate mehr zum clearen, sondern n paar stunden die genügen^^
das macht das ganze wieder menschlicher hehehehe (war jetzt keine beleidigung an die nichtmehrmenschen unter uns)^^


----------



## bullybaer (16. Dezember 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ^^ Ich find die innie auch viel zu easy.... aber andererseits.... ich denkmal wir sollten abwarten, weil als heiler merkt man schon nen guten unterschied was dmg betrifft.... auch deren fàhigkeiten sind nicht übel^^
> 
> aber naja ich erwarte mir nicht zuviel vom fight mit arthas.... denkmal des wird n rein casual angepasster fight werden^^.....
> 
> ...



Clear die Inie, schalt den Hardmode frei und ...voila... du hast deine Herausforderung. Und das am besten noch bevor ihr die normale 10er wegen des Loots für den Hardmode 10 mal abgefarmt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Dezember 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Clear die Inie, schalt den Hardmode frei und ...voila... du hast deine Herausforderung. Und das am besten noch bevor ihr die normale 10er wegen des Loots für den Hardmode 10 mal abgefarmt habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab nie gesagt dass ich mit dem content n problem hab^^.... ich finds geil immo^^.... und was du mir gerade erzählst hat keinen logischen sinn.... ich hab ja gesagt dass ich nich wochen in ner inni verbringen will um sie zu clearen sondern lieber in paar stunden^^.... 
hardmodes sind meistens nur ne herausforderung weil entweder gibts technische probleme(lags/dc oder sonstwas bei wem) oder es stimmt die koordination der ganzen truppe nicht..... weil die taktiken der meisten hardmodes nicht sonderlich schwer sind....
ich glaub wenn jeder nen 1a pc hätte, der niemals lags hat und hervorragende fps ausspuckt, dann würden schonmal 50% mehr leute die hardmodes hinbekommen^^..... aber naja wie meistens theorie ist easy aber praktisch wirds dann schwerer^^

wie gesagt ich bin vom content voll zufrieden... nicht zu zeitaufwändig, aber trotzdem noch schwer genug um sich konzentrieren zu müssen..... sehr schöner ausgleich... vor allem dass jeder erstmal t10 braucht und anschliessend nurnoch ne marke holen um dieses item aufzuwerten ist voll geil.... jetz muss ich nichtmehr doppelt irgendwelche embleme farmen und irgendwelche token, sondern gechillt mein t10 zeugs farmen und anschliessend eine marke nach der anderen ver-dkpeen^^

naja soweit mein süsser senf

bisous alle miteinander ich muss zurück schuften^^


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Problematisch dabei ist bullybear, das Skelletor und ich in einer gute gilde sind, aber solche Aktionen doch eher von japanischen Crackz erledigt werden. Wir werden auf jeden Fall ein paar Mal die Ini besuchen und Angemessene Items farmen, bevor wir den Hardmode angehen. Allerdings werde ich nicht derjenige sein, der hier einen Thread dann eröffnen wird, weil ich mich so toll fühle, weil ich HC starte, oder dort den ersten Boss gelegt habe. Im Prinzip folgen wir dem Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## Piposus (16. Dezember 2009)

Der erste Boss wurde ja generft im 10er sowie 25er. Waren kürzlich mit der zweiten Generation Twinks drin, jetzt ist es ja Kindergarten hoch 2!


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Was haben sie denn am ersten Boss generft? Ich war da am Mittwoch auf 10er drin und da empfand ich den Trash vorm ersten Boss schwerer als den Boss selber. Wenn da jetzt noch ein Nerf kam, dann hat der 10er nicht die Stufe "Einfach" verdient, sondern "Anfänger".


----------



## X-Man (16. Dezember 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> haha - selten so gelacht
> 
> du hast 1 wing gesehen und willst jetzt ein Urteil abgeben?
> ich zähl hier gerne mal einige Fakten auf:
> ...




was hast du zu lachen? du bist ein kleiner kacknoob, der mal keine ahnung hat. mal im ernst, wer glaubt die bosse hätten heroic potenzial, hat eine weiche birne.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Xman, in Ulduar hat auch ned jeder Boss nen Hardmode, vlt kommen die Bosse ja noch. Allerdings gebe ich dir Recht, ich seh da auch ned das riiieeesen Potenzial bei den jetzigen Bossen. Ausser vlt bei Saurfang.


----------



## Powerflower (16. Dezember 2009)

BOAH geht das mimimimim wieder los! spiel die HARDMODES wenns die zu leicht ist dazu sind sie da verdammt!


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

BOaaahh POWERFLOWER weN meInst du MIT miiiimmMMIIMIMIIiii?


----------



## RedShirt (16. Dezember 2009)

Flame on, Garth.

Flame on, Wayne.


*Marshmellows holt*


----------



## xx-elf (16. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Was haben sie denn am ersten Boss generft? Ich war da am Mittwoch auf 10er drin und da empfand ich den Trash vorm ersten Boss schwerer als den Boss selber. Wenn da jetzt noch ein Nerf kam, dann hat der 10er nicht die Stufe "Einfach" verdient, sondern "Anfänger".



Heute wurde der Schaden den der erste Boss auf die Tanks macht generft, steht in den Patchnotes.

Ganz nebenbei macht die neue Ini schon irre viel Spass, der Trash wie die Bosse. Ich weis noch das wir von den riesigen Skelletwachen weggehauen wurden, weil wir nicht wussten das die auch in den Kampf eingreifen. 

Außerdem war die Wache im letzten Raum buggy und aktivierte sich erst als ich (Bärchentank <3 ) um ihre Beine rumgehüpfte, man war das ein Schreck.

Fazit: 3/4 Bossen, war ein witziger Abend <3


Ps: Icc 10 bekommt von mir

8/10 Spasspunkten
7/10 Punkten Atmosphäre
6/10 Punkten Schwierigkeit

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Wer flamed denn, ich steh auf der Leitung^^ Und hey Powerflower, nach elf Seiten Thread is natürlich dein Post der konstruktivste. Boah ey verdammt nochmal ey boah.

@xx-elf
Also das wär nicht nötig gewesen. Der erste Boss war nun wirklich nicht die Welt. Selbst ohne Guides ist es doch logisch, dass man aus dem Feuer rennt, weg vom Wirbel geht. Dann noch einen Wipe um zu checken, dass er Spottimmun ist und nen Aggroresett macht und die Taktik is klar. Ich glaube viele wissen garnicht, was ein Testpull ist. Und der Schaden auf uns Tanks war jetzt nicht die Welt, da habe ich teils mit Todesstoss gegenhalten können bzw diesen vermindern können. Also wenn das so is, dann wird der Boss heute Abend wirklich ein einfaches.


----------



## xx-elf (16. Dezember 2009)

Powerflower schrieb:


> BOAH geht das mimimimim wieder los! spiel die HARDMODES wenns die zu leicht ist dazu sind sie da verdammt!



Komm mal wieder runter.

1.) Gibt es in ICC noch keine Hardmodes

2.) Ist deine Ausdrucksweise kindisch und hat ein niedriges Niveau

3.) Was scheren dich mimimposts (auch wenn ich keine erkennen kann), ignoriere was dich stört und dein leben erscheint dir viel bunter.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

und 4.) lerne die Deutsche Sprache, oder aber schreibe mit Word-Rechtschreibkorrektur.


----------



## xx-elf (16. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @xx-elf
> Also das wär nicht nötig gewesen. Der erste Boss war nun wirklich nicht die Welt. Selbst ohne Guides ist es doch logisch, dass man aus dem Feuer rennt, weg vom Wirbel geht. Dann noch einen Wipe um zu checken, dass er Spottimmun ist und nen Aggroresett macht und die Taktik is klar. Ich glaube viele wissen garnicht, was ein Testpull ist. Und der Schaden auf uns Tanks war jetzt nicht die Welt, da habe ich teils mit Todesstoss gegenhalten können bzw diesen vermindern können. Also wenn das so is, dann wird der Boss heute Abend wirklich ein einfaches.



Meine Schwierigkeitsbewertung bezieht sich eher auf den ganzen Raid und nicht nur auf den ersten Boss.

Das aus man aus allem was leuchtet, bunt ist oder vom Himmel regnet rausgeht (in den meisten Fällen) ist nur logisch, aber wenn man nicht weiß, dass das passiert, kann es schon eng werden.

Ps: Der erste Boss hat vllt. 4/10 Schwierigkeitspunkten der rest der Ini ist schon anspruchsvoller.


----------



## c0bRa (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finds erfrischend, dass die DPS-Geilheit in ICC hoffentlich mal an Stellenwert verliert. Die Bosse sind in erster Linie auf Movement ausgelegt, für Stammgruppen wohl eher weniger das Problem, aber wenn du 1-2 Movementgünther dabei hast, kann ICC schon wirklich eine Herausforderung werden. Es trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Jeder der weiß, wozu man wasd und qe gebrauchen kann wird im 1. Flügel der ICC keine Probleme haben. Die DPS-geilen werden aber sicherlich rumjammern, dass man an manchen bossen halt nur 2-3k DPS fährt und es eine scheiß Raid-instanz ist, wo bzw. weil Movement gefragt ist, statt DPS (das hab ich übrigens schon im Originalton gehört, als ein Range-DD in den Eisflammen beim Lord gestorben ist... ROFL). 

Ich finde die Athmosphäre in ICC sehr gelungen, ebenso die Trashgruppen, wobei man die statt mit CC auch einfach bomben kann (beide Versionen schon getestet). Jedenfalls hat nun Untote fesseln zumindest wieder einen Platz in Leiste 3 gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erfrischend anders auch das Event, was den 3. Bossfight darstellt. Erstmal 15 Mins nur mit den Jetpacks durch die Gegend gesprungen und getestet ob man auch Kurven fliegen kann, danach die Ausgelacht, die das mit der Kurve Probiert haben und halt einfachmal das Schiff Richtung Boden verlassen haben (Nein, levitieren hilft nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Kurzum... Der Raid macht einfach Spaß...


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

"Ps: Der erste Boss hat vllt. 4/10 Schwierigkeitspunkten der rest der Ini ist schon anspruchsvoller. "

Mit dem Rest der Ini meinst du damit den ganzen Rest oder bis Saurfang. Weil wenn der Boss schon 40% hat dann kann Arthas nh nicht allzu schwer werden. Denn ich empfand den ersten Boss als wirklich wirklich einfach.

Ach und was mir auch seeeeeehhr gefallen hat war, dass wir beiden Tanks im 25er bei Saurfang unsere HP Trinkets gegen die Avoidtrinkets aus pdk austauschten und siehe da, es lief besser. Also is das auch wieder ein Schritt in Richtung weg von stupidem Ausdauer farmen hin zur Wichtigkeit der Werte.


----------

